# Pathfinder: Burnt Offerings



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 20, 2007)

Rogue's Gallery
IC

I've subscribed to Pathfinder, Paizo's new adventure path.  The new path starts in August, so we have a lot of lead time to recruit and get settled.  And anticipate.  The Pathfinder Player's Guide will be available August 2007.  The adventure itself ships in August, so prospective players can expect play to begin the 3rd or 4th week in August (assuming I receive my copy on time).  Edit:  Pathfinder .pdf received 20 August, play expected to begin 1 September.


*Number of Players:*  4-6
*Point Buy:*  28
*Level: *  1st
*Alignment:*  No evil, CN will need a good backstory and must be accompanied by the intent to play well with others in the party
*Setting:*  Varisia of Golarion
*Pantheon:*  Open for consideration 
*Starting Gold:*  Max for your chosen class
*Suggested Sourcebooks:*  v3.5 PHB, DMG, MM, Pathfinder Players' Guide, _Dragon_ magazine material, Draconomicon, Book of Exalted Deeds, Unearthed Arcana, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Scarred Lands CS, Relics and Rituals I and II, Divine and Defeated, Deities and Demigods.*

*Character Concept Submission Deadline:*  27 April 2007.  I won't have the book in my hand until August, but I'd like to know who's in this thing before then. This is not a first-come-first-served game!  You can do a full on character concept that includes all the stats if you like, but it won't be necessary to do all that and be accepted to this game.  Preliminary things that I will need to see include: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection.  I'll happily read more if it is provided, though.  If you won't have access to the Pathfinder Players' Guide, don't sweat it.  The Players' Guide is out there for you if you want, but it won't be necessary to participate in this game.


*Please ask if there is something you're in love with that is not on the list.  The list above contains what I own in print and will most likely allow.

*Players Selected:*
Kaodi, gnome fighter
Whizbang Dustyboots, human paladin
Olaf the Stout, halfling rogue
Insight, human ranger
Blind Azathoth, human cloistered cleric

*Alternates:*
Jdvn1 
Ivellious
Rolzup
fenixdown
Rhun
sword-dancer


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a link to the Pathfinder Blog, updates are supposed to post daily M-F, I believe.

[sblock=Golarion Time and Calendar] *Time on Golarion:*
Time travels on Golarion much as it does here on our own Earth. Sixty seconds form a minute, sixty minutes create an hour, and twenty-four hours make a day. The people of Golarion measure time much like we do as well, with seven days to a week and twelve 30-day months to a year. Years are marked since the founding of the last great empire, that of Aroden, the Last Man. Although the empire has collapsed, its calendar remains in use to this day. At the start of the campaign, the date is 4707 AR (Absalom Reckoning).

*Days of the Week:*
The days of the week are as follows. Each day has a general purpose that most people in the Inner Sea region follow.

*Day and General Purpose * 
Moonday--work, religion [night] 
Toilday--work 
Wealday--work 
Oathday--work, pacts signed, oaths sworn 
Fireday--work 
Starday--work 
Sunday--rest, religion 

*Months:*
The months in Golarion correspond to our own, with each new year starting shortly after the solstice. You'll notice that the name of each month is etymologically tied to a specific god—residents of Golarion see the gods reflected in the changing of the seasons, and their names for the months reflect this. (Gozreh's month, for instance, is a time of budding and new life, while Zon-Kuthon's is seen as the death of the old year.) Holidays in a given month are generally tied to their patron deity. In order, the months are:

Abadius (January) 
Calistril (February) 
Pharast (March) 
Gozran (April) 
Desnus (May) 
Sarenith (June) 
Erastus (July) 
Arodus (August) 
Rova (September) 
Lamashan (October) 
Neth (November) 
Kuthona (December)[/sblock]

[sblock=Setting Languages]Varisian Languages: Numerous languages are spoken throughout Varisia, including Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, and Halfling. Not as commonly heard in civilized regions are the Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan tongues. In addition, the following five languages each have their place in Varisian culture.

*Boggard:*  A language of croaks and pops belched by the frogmen
of the Mushfens. Non-reptiles can only speak the simplest form of
this crude tongue.

*Chelaxian:*  Only the wealthy of Korvosa and travelers from the
far south speak the national tongue of Cheliax. Humans of Chelish
descent gain this tongue as a bonus language.

*Shoanti:*  The language of Varisia’s Shoanti tribes, this sharp
tongue is spoken across the Storval Plateau and any of the other
rocky lands the barbarians inhabit. Humans of Shoanti descent gain
this tongue as a bonus language.

*Thassilonian:*  This is the dead language of the land’s ancient monuments,
spoken today only by intellectuals, historians, and arcanists.

*Varisian: *  Songs in this rolling, sultry language of Varisia’s native
wanderers precede them wherever they travel. Humans of Varisian
descent gain this tongue as a bonus language.[/sblock]

[sblock=Golarian Holy Symbols]*Abadar:* Golden key with a cityscape carved into its head, with four runes and a keyhole along the lower edge.

*Asmodeus:* Red pentagram.

*Calistria:* Three slender daggers touching their pommels together so the blades radiate out from the middle.

*Cayden Cailean:* Slightly dented and well-used iron tankard.

*Desna:* Butterfly with star, sun, and moon symbols on its wings.

*Erastil:* Arrow nocked in a bow made of a pair of antlers.

*Gorum:* Iron sword thrust into the side of a rugged mountain.

*Gozreh:* Leaf with a drop of water dripping from its tip.

*Iomedae:* Elegant longsword with a circular sunburst behind the sword's hilt.

*Irori:* Dark blue hand, palm out, inscribed inside a sky blue circle.

*Lamashtu:* Monstrous three-eyed jackal head seen from straight on.

*Nethys:* Androgynous porcelain mask, one half black, one half white.

*Norgorber:* Black featureless mask with one silver starburst for a left eye.

*Pharasma:* Comet whose tail trails out behind it to form a spiral.

*Rovagug:* Circular fanged mouth surrounded by nine curling spider legs.

*Sarenrae:* Angel with arms outstretched and wings curled above in an ankh-like shape.

*Shelyn:* Exotic songbird with a long rainbow-colored tail curling up over its head.

*Torag:* A gleaming silver hammer with blocky runes on it.

*Urgathoa:* White-eyed housefly with bloodstained wings and feet and a distorted human skull pattern on its body.

*Zon-Kuthon:* Battered skull with no lower jaw; a spiky chain has been threaded in one eye socket and out the other, so the two chains hang down like metal tears.[/sblock]

[sblock=CB's Homebrew Pantheon]*Errol,* The Sun God, Errol the Unerring, Errol Redblade. LG and paladin-like in his attributes. His favored weapon is the longsword. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any sword. Ethos: Defend the weak, commit no evil act, and obey the church hierarchy. Priest title: Eye of the Sun. Domains: Good, Law, Sun, War. Errol's archenemy is The God of Death, Reven. Errol is an Elder God.
Holy Servants:
¤Hyperion, the Morning Star, Herald of the Sun. Also called the Star of Intercession.
¤The Daedalion, Bringer of Justice. Founder of the Order of Icarus. 

*Madriel,* The All-Mother, Well-Mother, Mother Springstaff. NG and cleric-like in her attributes. Her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus net. Ethos: Must be of good alignment, and use lethal force only as a last resort. Priest title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Good, Healing, Protection, Water. The All-Mother, as the mother-creator of all living beings, is deeply saddened by the addition of death to her creation but is aware that life is made more precious by death and thus holds no animosity toward Tinuviel. Madriel is an Elder God.

*Tinuviel,* The Lady of Vengeance, Fionna Tinuviel, The Lady of Death. CN and her favored weapon is the dagger. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus scourge, whip, blowgun. Ethos: Vengeance. Title: None. Domains: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Strength. In the Golden Age, before all living creatures became mortal, Fionna Tinuviel loved a human. When the human spurned her love, Fionna was filled with the wrath of rejection and she killed him, thus setting the precedent for death and making all living creatures mortal, save her own kindred. The Lady of Pain is worshipped by any who seek vengeance for justice undone. The Lady of Vengeance is an Elder God.

*Drendd,* The Father of Stone. LG and his favored weapon is the warhammer. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning weapon, any axe. Ethos: Protect, Defend the faithful, Serve. Title: Pillar. Domains: Earth, Healing, Law, Protection. Traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Stone is an Elder God.

*Narn,* The Father of Battle, Narn U'Drendd. LN and his favored weapon is the battleaxe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any slashing. Ethos: Worshippers must always be at the forefront of battle. Title: Pardoner. Domains: Destruction, Earth, Strength, War. Narn is traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Battle is the son of the Father of Stone and the two do not always get along. The Father of Battle's power is increasing as the Father of Stone's power wanes. Because death via combat is valorous and desired, even for priests, the Father of Battle does not bestow to his followers the ability to return the dead to life. Likewise, because it is a sin to waste the glorious gift of strength of arms, Narn's priests are bestowed with exceptional healing power. Because they are known to pardon the sins of those they about to slay in battle, Narn's faithful are called Pardoners.

*The Tinker,* Ungel Dingledirk, Unk, Dirk. CN and his favored weapon is the dart. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions (with dart, dagger, club being oft used). Ethos: Knowledge is the key to molding the future. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Luck, Trickery. Unk, as he is affectionately called by his faithful, is known to walk the realm in a under the guise of a random physical manifestation, bestowing his divine attention to unknowing earthly recipients. Those who suffer a less than favorable outcome of his meddling ways refer to The Tinker as Dirk. The Tinker is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and also lately by some mages, even humans. 

*The Traveler,* Mattias Allbringer, The Wandering Hearthstone. CG and his favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Discovery, attainable only by wandering, is the key to life everlasting. Title: Wayfayer. Domains: Air, Good, Protection, Travel. Many bards worship the Traveler. Fatherless sons are often given the name Mattias to reflect their bastard status. The Traveler is an Elder God.

*The Luckmaiden,* Freya, Freya Silverbraid. CG and her favored weapon is the Handaxe/Throwing axe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus handaxe, throwing axe, spear, javelin, shortspear, crossbows (including hand crossbow). Ethos: None. An ethos would be too constraining for the notoriously free spirit of the Luckmaiden. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, War. The Luckmaiden was once mortal; as such, one of her aliases is her mortal name, Freya Silverbraid. The Luckmaiden is often worshipped by dwarves, though many of her devout include halflings and humans. Freya is said to be the nightsky moon; she turns her watchful eye upon the realm each night, that she might both watch over and be amused by the antics of those in the throes of living. 

*Lodi the Axeless,* Laduguer. NE and his favored weapon is the shield. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shield. Ethos: Secrecy and knowledge are the protection of those who would wield power. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Trickery. Lodi is traditionally worshipped by evil dwarves, evil gnomes, and humans. Lodi's interest in magic made him at odds with his brother, The Father of Stone, who threw Lodi out of the Great Hall. Lodi is now a recluse and hides from his followers, save a faithful few. Lodi's inherent mistrust and shroud of secrecy are possibly the reasons why his priests are rumored not to exist. Lodi is oft mocked by worshippers of Drendd and Narn, who refer to this renegade deity as Lodi the Axeless. Lodi is an Elder God.

*Welafleur,* Veylar, The God of Numbers. N and his favored weapon is the crossbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any crossbow (including hand crossbow). Ethos: A hoarder of wealth and influence, Welafleur imparts a love of money and a yearning for personal power and a strong network of contacts to his faithful. The faithful of Welafleur strive at all times to better the position of their church. Title: Master/Mistress or Dominar, if a ranking priest. Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel, Water. Welafleur is traditionally worshipped by dwarves, merchants, thieves, and sometimes travelers. 

*Galarn,* The Winged Son, Galarn Tinuviel do Errol. CG and his favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: The preservation of all life, whether sentient or otherwise, is paramount. Title: Silve/Silva. Domains: Animal, Healing, Plant, Sun. The Winged Son is traditionally worshipped by elves, halflings, some gnomes, and druids. The Winged Son is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Sun God, Errol. Because The Winged Son desires to preserve life, he is often at odds with his half-sister, The Death Maiden.

*The Triune,* The Triune Goddess, Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd. N and her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Balance above all. Title: Abbess, Abbot. Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Magic, Protection. The Triune Goddess keeps the balance of the world. She also adjucates squabbles between The Winged Son, The Death Maiden, The Sun God, and The Death God, as well as between her father, Drendd, and her half-brother, Narn U'Drendd.

*Xylla,* The Death Maiden, Xylla Tinuviel do Reven. N and her favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: Man before nature. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Death, Healing, Knowledge, Travel. The Death Maiden is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Death God, Reven. The most beautiful of all the pantheon, Xylla was born at the exact moment that Tinuviel took the first human life and ended it. This momentous event forever tainted Xylla, who now enjoys reaping the souls of the realm when their time has come to leave life. Xylla has thus long been at odds with her half-brother, The Winged Son.

*Reven,* The Death God, The Dark Father. CE and his favored weapon is the sickle. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus sickle, whip, scourge. Ethos: The destruction of the civilized world via chaos unfettered. Title: Eye of Death. Domains: Death, Destruction, Fire, War. Reven's arch-enemy is The Sun God, Errol. Reven is an Elder God.

*The Trickster,* Steckirrt Broadbarrel, Steck. N and her favored weapon is the sling. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Enlightenment through humility. Priests of the Trickster are renowned for their ability joke and will go to elaborate lengths to trick others into seeing their point of view. The Trickster delights in laughing at both herself, her priests, and others. She is otherwise known as the Laughing God. Title: Yogi. Domains: Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Trickery. The Trickster is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and halflings. The Trickster is an Elder God.

*Othar,* Othar Feralan, The Earthcaller, The Rainmaker. NG and his favored weapon is the pick. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: The protection of nature. Title: None. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant, Water. An enemy of modernism, progress, and war, The Earthcaller formed the rock and sea of the realm. Though Othar would have it otherwise, farmers frequently pray to Othar Feralan that he might bestow rain upon their crops. Disappointed with his creation, Othar has retreated to his beloved woods, maintaining contact only with his sister, the All-Mother. Beyond even the machinations of war, Othar despises all things undead for the abomination of life that they are. The Earthcaller is traditionally worshipped by Halflings, Gnomes, and druids. The Earthcaller is an Elder God. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2007)

While some people may dislike his unrealistic style, I think Reynolds work has an amazing aesthetic. The two pictures from the blog are awesome! So awesome, I must play a gnomish fighter who may one day be known and feared by all goblinkind.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Gnome fighter sounds great.  Gnomes are fine by me and I've never seen anyone take fighter and couple it with gnome before, so there you go.  I'm going to be doing this game on a non-first-come-first-served basis (and forgot to include that tidbit in my OP, so I'll need to edit it in).  Hope you get a kick out of 3.5 months of speculation and anticipation for this game, and that you enjoy reading the blogs.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, I know it's not first come/first serve. I just felt the need to say something, hehehe... Three and a half months is a lot of time to communicate my grand vision (assuming I still have one in three and a half months).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Agreed.  I'm bummed that there will be no more _Dragon_ or _Dungeon_ after this summer, but at least we can have the small quiet enjoyment of anticipation of Pathfinder; hence, this thread and this game.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2007)

I played a human paladin in a game here that petered out, like so many others. To my complete surprise, I really liked it, partially because I was playing a very different paladin than the one I DM in my Midwood campaign.

I'd be interested in playing a human paladin of high birth (although not necessarily a nobleman per se, depending on what the setting is like), who's much more lawful than good and a bit of a classist. In the Shackled City campaign, I toyed with the idea of eventually falling and becoming a Lawful Evil blackguard who still believed he was serving the good of the people -- just that he was better qualified to see what that was than the other leaders. In his own mind, he was still a good person, just "pragmatic."

Obviously, this concept would run afoul of the no-evil rule in the long run, but the entire point would be that he wouldn't be disruptive, simply morally lost.

The OTHER thing I might want to toss as a curveball would be the Ancestral Weapon feat from The Book of Exalted Deeds, which would model inheriting a family weapon (probably a bastard sword or great sword) after a level or two. The paladin/blackguard would be able to pour resources into the sword and improve it over time in lieu of using the Sword of the Week, etc.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Is the Dragon Compendium good to use?

I'm considering a Savant, or maybe one of the races in there.
Hm... pole arm-wielding Lupin Ranger or maybe a Tibbit Wizard going toward Force Missle Mage? Depends on if it's an outdoorsy adventure or not.

It'd be cool if we used Dragon and Dungeon material.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi CB, I'm interested in playing.  I'm not sure what character exactly at this point but I think we have a bit of time up our sleeve!      You would have seen from Psion's RttToH PbP what my general style is like.  Hopefully that helps rather than hinders my cause!   

I'll post more details about what character I'd like to play once I've had time to think about it a little more.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm tempted to jump in on this as well.  Paizo has a history of producing fantastic material, and I have no doubt Pathfinder will be well done.  Three months is a long time to sustain recruitment and interest for the start of a PbP game, but, on the flip side, you certainly won't rush to judgment on choosing your players   

So consider this a placeholder.  I need to at least check out the Player's Guide before making a decision on a character concept.  I should have something along those lines soon.

EDIT: The Player's Guide isn't out until August?  OK, well, I'll have to come up with a character concept without it then.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

For a long time, I've been wanting to play a warlock from first level and actually keep going with it, if you'd allow it (Complete Arcane).

BTW, If you're waiting till august to pick the players, should we bother gettng together with each other to think of backstory/intermixing our characters, or should we create them all seperately?

OOC: No more Dragon/Dungeon?  When'd I miss the memo??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: No more Dragon/Dungeon?  When'd I miss the memo??



I believe the news came Thursday? WotC pulled the license. The magazines have until September.
http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=193932


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing a human paladin of high birth (although not necessarily a nobleman per se, depending on what the setting is like), who's much more lawful than good and a bit of a classist. In the Shackled City campaign, I toyed with the idea of eventually falling and becoming a Lawful Evil blackguard who still believed he was serving the good of the people -- just that he was better qualified to see what that was than the other leaders. In his own mind, he was still a good person, just "pragmatic."
> 
> Obviously, this concept would run afoul of the no-evil rule in the long run, but the entire point would be that he wouldn't be disruptive, simply morally lost.




That sounds like a Fine Idea that you should run with.  Becoming evil or becoming a blackguard over time could be something to shoot for over time.  Such things are often easier for a group to swallow as a whole after the players have been playing together for a while and gotten a feel and appreciation for one another.

I forgot to add Book of Exalted Deeds to the list of allowed sources.  I shall edit that in to the OP in short order, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is the Dragon Compendium good to use?
> 
> I'm considering a Savant, or maybe one of the races in there.
> Hm... pole arm-wielding Lupin Ranger or maybe a Tibbit Wizard going toward Force Missle Mage? Depends on if it's an outdoorsy adventure or not.
> ...




I don't own it and I normally don't allow books I own.  I do think that it would be a fitting eulogy to use Dragon material, though.  I don't think I'll open it up wholesale right now but I'll think about it over the weekend.  You should go ahead and make the character you want to play.  I'll edit my OP again to reflect a change in philosophy with regard to allowed books.

To sum it up:  create what you love.  If I don't want it for this game, I simply won't pick it.  Odds are if you love it, it'll turn out great though.  I'll make the Sourcebooks Allowed more of a Sourcebooks Preferred type thing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> So consider this a placeholder.  I need to at least check out the Player's Guide before making a decision on a character concept.  I should have something along those lines soon.




Placeholders are fine, go for it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Hi CB, I'm interested in playing.




Thanks for showing interest, I'll look forward to seeing what you want to play.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, If you're waiting till august to pick the players, should we bother gettng together with each other to think of backstory/intermixing our characters, or should we create them all seperately?




There's an existing list of the basics that I would like to see.  I don't need a fully statted character sheet (yet) or a hugely detailed background (yet).  No need in doing up either of those until after we get settled with who will be playing.  Unless you just want to, which is also fine.

If Warlock is what you want, go for it.  I do not own Complete Arcane and express preference for players using material that I own, however.  Can you tell me if it's in the d20 SRD?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2007)

I added Unearthed Arcana as well.  Forgot I own that one.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I added Unearthed Arcana as well.  Forgot I own that one.




What of the UA are you allowing?  There's a lot of options in there.

Also, do you own Races of the Dragon?  There's a 'monster class' in there that allows you to take Half-Dragon as a class instead of all at once (the LA +3).  I might be interested in that angle.

My other thought is of a Ranger that hunts goblins.  That would fit in well with the campaign concept (at least the first adventure) as I understand it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

No, it's not SRD.  it's basically a caster, but instead of spells, they have 'invocations', which are spell-like abilities.  The character has a VERY limited choice of spell-like abilities (i think a total of 12 @ lvl 20), but they can be used @will.
It also has only a single 'offensive' attack, the "Eldritch Blast" which is a 60' ranged touch attack that deals 1d6/odd level (Until high level when it changes downwad, only reaching 9d6 by lvl 20).  Some of the invocations they can take modify it (the two most common are 1st level choices - Eldritch spear, which gives it a range of 250', and Hideous Blow, which lets you add your E.blast damage to a single melee attack as a standard action.  Higher level ones change it to area of effects like cones/chain lightning/etc.)
Warlocks have a 3/4 BAB and good Will saves, 1d6 HD.  Must be either Chaotic OR Evil.

We've got a while though, so I'll give more thought to other concets.  I don't want to try something if the DM isn't completely comfortable with it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Also, do you own Races of the Dragon?  There's a 'monster class' in there that allows you to take Half-Dragon as a class instead of all at once (the LA +3).  I might be interested in that angle.



Actually, I think you meant it gives you the "Draconic" template(+1LA), as the Half-Dragon template is given by a 10-lvl prestige class in DMG (Dragon Disciple).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> What of the UA are you allowing?  There's a lot of options in there.




The stuff that pertains to character creation.  Variant classes and bloodlines are the first thing that come to mind.  Probably the flaws as well, but I caveat that by saying that I'd carefully review any character sheet with an eye for what I think is overpowered with regard to traits and flaws.



> Also, do you own Races of the Dragon?




Nope.  Sorry.   



> My other thought is of a Ranger that hunts goblins.  That would fit in well with the campaign concept (at least the first adventure) as I understand it.




Judging by the cover art on Pathfinder, I'd say that sounds appropriate.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Question: 
What do you think of Orcs as characters?


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Actually, I think you meant it gives you the "Draconic" template(+1LA), as the Half-Dragon template is given by a 10-lvl prestige class in DMG (Dragon Disciple).




Well, it's academic since CB isn't using Races of the Dragon, but it's a monster class where you level up in half-dragon as you go.  So you can be a half-dragon at 1st level (although you don't get much at 1st level).  Over the course of the class, you get everything that's in the half-dragon template, but you can start with it in a first level game if you want.  

You only get the equivalent of one base class level during the half-dragon progression, though, so you'd probably better either take your first level as fighter or barb and have a high con (since you will have 1st level hp at 4th level), or have a party willing to protect you until you can sort of catch up.

If you just take levels 1 and 2 of this monster class, however, you would have the equivalent of the Draconic (LA +1) template, and you can stop there if that's all that you want (and not the whole Half-Dragon template).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, it's academic since CB isn't using Races of the Dragon, but it's a monster class where you level up in half-dragon as you go.  So you can be a half-dragon at 1st level (although you don't get much at 1st level).  Over the course of the class, you get everything that's in the half-dragon template, but you can start with it in a first level game if you want.
> 
> You only get the equivalent of one base class level during the half-dragon progression, though, so you'd probably better either take your first level as fighter or barb and have a high con (since you will have 1st level hp at 4th level), or have a party willing to protect you until you can sort of catch up.
> 
> If you just take levels 1 and 2 of this monster class, however, you would have the equivalent of the Draconic (LA +1) template, and you can stop there if that's all that you want (and not the whole Half-Dragon template).



What class is this that does the same as a 10 lvl class in 3 lvls?  I want it!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Question:
> What do you think of Orcs as characters?




They're in the MM, a preferred soucebook, so I have no problem with them.  As long as the character isn't evil and, as I wrote in my OP, preferably not CN.  After that, I ask that you play that (or, really, any) PC with the intent to get along with everyone else in the party.  I'm a much smoother DM when everyone is getting along.  In-fighting frazzles my last nerve.  Regarding Warlock, I need to think on that.  I'm at a cash-sensitive place in my life right now and had not planned to purchase new material other than the subscription to Pathfinder itself.

Jemal, at this point I'd like to pause and ask you to e-mail me privately, if you're willing.  I've seen you get into two past arguments on this PbP forum and have additionally noted a touch of vehemence from you on the General boards here at EN World.  Based on what I've seen, I may not be the DM for you, nor you the player for me.  I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, if you'd be so kind as to take a dialogue off-line with me via e-mail.  I will certainly understand if you take umbrage to my suggestion and want nothing further to do with either this game or me.  I'd have put this in spoiler tags but let's face it, on a public forum where all anyone has to do is click the tag to see the hidden text, there is no such thing as privacy.  Might as well be honest and up front about things, at least until we can make contact via e-mail.  

My e-mail address is -deleted-.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

Added Deities and Demigods to the preferred list in my OP.  I like the cleric domains in that sourcebook, and some of the deities in the pantheons in the book are interesting.  I won't be allowing Frenzied Berserker, though.  

I'll also throw up the pantheon from my homebrew for folks to consider as fodder, for those who want to try their hand at a cleric.

*Edit:* homebrew pantheon is in the 2nd post in this thread.  This will be a polytheistic world, so please consider the Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms, the Draconomicon, Scarred Lands, my homebrew, or something of your own creation to be available as far as deity worship goes.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

I wanted to add that I'm considering doing a Wiki for this game.  Seems like it might be a good resource for players.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you, received and responded to.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2007)

Insight --> Hmmm... this is certainly just speculation right now, but would you be open to that idea, that if we both eventually get in and both have our first character concepts, that your goblin-hunting ranger might start out as the " sidekick " of my goblin-hunting gnome fighter? If you were using a medium-sized race, I think the effect would be especially comical, a parody if you will, and despite putting on the leader's face, my gnome would defer to your ranger in many matters in which the ranger would be more skilled. In my first look at his skills, I gave him all cross-class skills, of which one was survival, so he would certainly be learning from your character.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> What class is this that does the same as a 10 lvl class in 3 lvls?  I want it!!




It's from Races of the Dragon.

[sblock=Draconic Racial Class]Here are the basics.  I'm not going to reprint the entire thing, as that would be against the ToS.

*Level 1*: Ability Score Increase: None; Benefits: +2 Intimidate & Spot.  Note: At level 1, you choose a normal base class, and receive all of the normal benefits from it.
*Level 2*: Ability Score Increases: +2 Str, Con, and Cha; Benefits: Claws, Darkvision 60ft, Dragonblood Subtype, +1 Nat Armor, +4 racial bonus vs Sleep and Paralysis.  Note: At this point, you can stop taking the Draconic Class if you wish.  You will then have the equivalent of the Draconic template from Draconomicon.
*Level 3*: Ability Score Increases: +2 Str and Int; Benefits: Bite, Breath Weapon (Weak), Immunity to Energy, +2 Nat Armor.
*Level 4*: Ability Score Increases: +4 Str; Benefits: Breath Weapon (Full), Dragon Type, +4 Nat Armor, Wings (if Large Size).

The main issue with this class, as I mentioned, is that you only get the equivalent of one true class level, ie, the BAB, HP, Skill Pts, etc, of one class level of Fighter, Cleric, Sorcerer, etc.  It's essentially a LA +1 or LA +3 (depending on how many levels you take) spread out over several levels to make it playable during the course of an ongoing game.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Insight --> Hmmm... this is certainly just speculation right now, but would you be open to that idea, that if we both eventually get in and both have our first character concepts, that your goblin-hunting ranger might start out as the " sidekick " of my goblin-hunting gnome fighter? If you were using a medium-sized race, I think the effect would be especially comical, a parody if you will, and despite putting on the leader's face, my gnome would defer to your ranger in many matters in which the ranger would be more skilled. In my first look at his skills, I gave him all cross-class skills, of which one was survival, so he would certainly be learning from your character.




I'm not sure if "sidekick" is going to work, companion maybe.  It really depends on my character's personality.  He might be a driven, humorless, dour slayer of all things goblinoid, or he might be a jovial, happy-go-lucky, take-life-as-it-comes ranger who has a thing against goblins.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2007)

In this case I meant not that they would necessarily have a hero/sidekick relationship, but that they would put on the appearance of one. If the ranger is humourless and dour, perhaps he puts up with the facade because the gnomes bravado tends to draw peoples attention, allowing him to get down to business with less chance of being noticed. In fact, I am not quite decided on my own characters personality, yet. He might be very serious, maybe a little mischievious, but he is likely going to be driven to defeat his sworn enemies. Pathfinder's goblins have that cute but viscious thing going on, and in some ways they are similar to the gnome trickster archetype. That is something I might want to play up, the gnome being both very similar and very different from his nemeses.

For later on, since the first Pathfinder is going to be heavily involved in giants, that brings of the second meta-relationship of my proposed character to his enemies, that of size. My original thought was to play a halfling, in small vs. small, but a gnome is so much better because they are more tied to goblins, and giants as well. Giants are classic enemies because of their stature, a property that is enhanced by being a small character instead of a medium one. There is that gnome/dwarf/giant family relationship going on as well, and though it is not a part of every setting, it is a meta element that is hard to divorce from those races.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 22, 2007)

Place holder for a charcter submission.  Haven't a clue what I want to be, but will have an idea by the end of the day


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> In this case I meant not that they would necessarily have a hero/sidekick relationship, but that they would put on the appearance of one. If the ranger is humourless and dour, perhaps he puts up with the facade because the gnomes bravado tends to draw peoples attention, allowing him to get down to business with less chance of being noticed. In fact, I am not quite decided on my own characters personality, yet. He might be very serious, maybe a little mischievious, but he is likely going to be driven to defeat his sworn enemies. Pathfinder's goblins have that cute but viscious thing going on, and in some ways they are similar to the gnome trickster archetype. That is something I might want to play up, the gnome being both very similar and very different from his nemeses.




I've pretty much (for now) decided on the Ranger angle.  I'm OK with the relationship you propose, especially since my character isn't going to be the face of the party by any means.  He's focused on achieving vengeance on goblinkind for the murder of his parents (or perhaps something a bit less cliche), and that's about all he's going on - at the beginning.  My point of view is that the campaign itself should in large part dictate our characters' progression beyond 1st level.  That said, I do have something basic in mind in terms of future plans for the character (posted below).


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Goblin-Hating Ranger*

Here's my basic idea for the Goblin-Hating Ranger.

[sblock=under construction]
GRON VANDAIL
Human Ranger 1
Chaotic Good

Str 12
Dex 17
Con 13
Int 10
Wis 13
Cha 8

Skills: Craft (bowyery), Hide, Listen, Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (religion), Move Silently, Sense Motive (cross class), Spot, Survival
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Track (Ranger 1), Weapon Focus (Longbow) *** I might pick up a Flaw from UA and get another feat ***
Basic Items: Longbow, Battle Axe, Short Sword, Small Steel Shield, Leather Armor
Deity: Galarn

Progression -

Level 2 - Fighter 1 (Feat: Precise Shot)
Level 3 - Ranger 2 (Feats: Far Shot and Rapid Shot)
Level 4 - Fighter 2 (Feat: Dodge maybe?)
Level 5 - Ranger 3 (Feat: Endurance)
Level 6 - Order of the Bow Initiate 1 (Feat: Improved Favored Enemy)
Level 7 - Ranger 4 
Level 8 - Order of the Bow Initiate 2
Level 9 - Ranger 5 (Feat: unknown???)
Level 10 - Ranger 6 (Feat: Manyshot)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, so far the stats I was looking at were...

male gnome fighter 1, lawful good
str 12, dex 13, con 16, int 12, wis 10, cha 13
skills: diplomacy, knowledge (local), survival
feats: iron will, weapon focus (gnome hooked hammer)
equipment: studded leather, heavy wooden shield, gnome hooked hammer, dagger, composite shortbow [+1]

For the future, I would be looking at fighter levels and further specialization in the favoured weapon, and maybe multiclassing into bard depending on how the story unfolds, taking anywhere from 4-8 levels (mostly concentrated in the back 10, however).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> It's from Races of the Dragon.
> 
> [sblock=Draconic Racial Class]Here are the basics.  I'm not going to reprint the entire thing, as that would be against the ToS.[/sblock]




AH, so it's still a template, just spread out.  Yeah, i've read that.  When you said class, I thought you meant with HD, BAB, etc.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 23, 2007)

Folks, my grandmother passed away early Saturday.  I was close to her.  I need a couple of days to get my head together, make travel plans to Viriginia, and arrangements for my child's schooling.  Looking like I'll miss the week of May 19th or so.  I'll catch up with you guys on maybe Wednesday this week.  If someone could make sure this thread doesn't float away off page three of this forum, that would be grand.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking, it's somewhat foolhardy to leave recruiting open for three months.  That'd be a possible swamp of sheets to read through and a lot of folks to potentially disappoint.  I have therefore adjusted the deadline for recruiting to finish on Friday this week.  Puts it at April 27th.  No sense in dragging things out, but hopefully that gives anyone ghosting this thread time to put in for the game if they'd been quietly considering things behind the scenes.


----------



## Rolzup (Apr 23, 2007)

Let me then propose....

Tharl, son of Tharren
Human Hexblade, Lawful Neutral

[sblock]
Str: 14
Dex: 12
Con:12
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Chr: 15

Favored Weapon: Heavy Mace.  Carries a sap, as well...  "When I hit someone, I want them to know damned well that they've been hit."

Feats: Ability Focus (Hexblade's Curse), Power Attack

Skills: Concentrate upon Intimidation, Bluff, and Concentration.

Bounty-hunter by trade, although he's finding this to be a rather less exciting line of work than he'd originally envisioned.  Not so much heroic as it is tedious.  And a little depressing.  He'd certainly welcome the chance to do something a little more...epic in scope.  Rounding up pig-thieves is no way to make a name for yourself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad I checked back into this thread today otherwise I might have missed out.  I'll get you the basics before the Friday deadline and hopefully sooner.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 24, 2007)

CB, any chance of the PHB II, Spell Compendium and Complete Adventurer being added to your list of allowable sourcebooks?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 24, 2007)

Preliminary things that I will need to see include: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection

*Name:*  Penn Bedrangal (I.m not 100% happy with the name.  It will do for now, but I might find something better before we start.)
*Race:*  Male Halfling
*Class:*  Rogue (At the moment I am tossing up possibly some levels in Cleric or Arcane Trickster.  Taking levels in Scout may also be a possibility, depending on how the campaign pans out and if you allow Complete Adventurer.)
*Alignment:*  Chaotic Neutral (if you will allow it, if not CG)
*Diety:*  The Tinker, Ungel Dingledirk
*Primary Weapon:*  Short Sword and Dagger - single or dual-wielded (melee), Dagger and/or Shortbow (ranged)
*Feat Selections:*  Probably Improved Initiative to begin with.  I would like to take a couple of feats from the PHB2, Robilar's Gambit and Telling Blow.  I'd be concentrating towards feats that had a luck element to them or improved my sneak attack.  Feats that allow me to fight in melee with two weapons better may also be taken.
Skill Selections:  A lot.  I would be taking ranks in a wide range of skills (as is common with Rogues).  Initial skills would include Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Decipher Script, Escape Artist, Gather Information, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot and Tumble.

In future levels I would also probably take levels in various Knowledge skills, Ride, Use Magic Device, Use Rope, Forgery and Disguise.  Skill choice may depend on what skills I use/find useful in the campaign and where my character seems to lead me once we actually start playing.

*General Concept:*  My general character concept was to be a Halfling Rogue who is a bit of a drifter and worships The Tinker God, Ungel Dingledirk.  He does things without really thinking too much, believing that luck will be on his side and he'll make it through somehow.

For reasons of which he doesn't know, he has fallen out of favour of Ungel, who has cursed him with bad luck.  He is trying to figure out what exactly he did wrong and what he can do to get back in his god's favour.

Let me know if you would like any more details.  I am also reasonably flexible on the character concept if there is anything that you would like me to change.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Just for the record, since CB isn't 100% about me joining, I'm gonna pull out.  Besides, I've got several games going, might as well make room for others.
No hard feelings and good luck, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 24, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> CB, any chance of the PHB II, Spell Compendium and Complete Adventurer being added to your list of allowable sourcebooks?



While I don't own and haven't the money to afford any of them, and thus won't have them in my hot little hand to check figures or during DMing, you can use them to create your character.  As with anything else, I reserve the right to nix a thing or two (but with you am not expecting to have to do that).  Details of your character with which I won't be familiar due to not owning or not having access to said books can be ironed out in private via e-mail at a later date.    

Frequent use of the Spell Compendium might in particular prove to be awkward during play.  Spell descriptions would probably fly back and forth via e-mail, and I can appreciate that the wait time involved with that kind of correspondence might be a cog in the works.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Just for the record, since CB isn't 100% about me joining, I'm gonna pull out.  Besides, I've got several games going, might as well make room for others.
> No hard feelings and good luck, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread.



That is indeed correct, and thank you for taking the initiative to let everyone know, Jemal.  Please feel free to read along or post as you like.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

Head's up, I'll be traveling May 11th-22nd.  It's a long flight home and I'll be making it with my infant, so look for me to be back on the boards on perhaps the 24th.  Or so.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> While I don't own and haven't the money to afford any of them, and thus won't have them in my hot little hand to check figures or during DMing, you can use them to create your character.  As with anything else, I reserve the right to nix a thing or two (but with you am not expecting to have to do that).  Details of your character with which I won't be familiar due to not owning or not having access to said books can be ironed out in private via e-mail at a later date.
> 
> Frequent use of the Spell Compendium might in particular prove to be awkward during play.  Spell descriptions would probably fly back and forth via e-mail, and I can appreciate that the wait time involved with that kind of correspondence might be a cog in the works.




CB, I don't plan on using anything apart from the books you mentioned - so far anyway - but if I find something I like in another book, should I email you the rules regarding said option?  Post them here?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

If it's in the SRD, post it here.  Everything else should please be e-mailed to me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother, CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks.  She was a good grannie.  

I read that you are a VT alumnus.  I certainly was shocked about what happened there.  My paternal uncles are both Hokies.  My maternal grandmother, who just passed away, lived in Bedford, VA just up the road from Blacksburg, so to speak.  My mother was making that drive up 81 last Monday to go see Grandmother in the hospital when events at Tech unfolded.  Mum said traffic was horrendous.  Steady stream of policecars all the way from Roanoke into Blacksburg.

I hopped over to Paizo's boards and asked about character generation for you guys.  The word is that Varisia, the setting for this campaign, is mid-magic, can accomodate psionics but doesn't have them built in (other than a monster or two), and any of the core PHB classes would be useful.  It's not Eberron.  And it's not the Realms.  Hope that's vague enough for you!    I was glad to hear the setting was mid-magic.  That, at least, helps.  

With all that's been going on in my family the past week, I have not kept up with the Pathfinder blog, but I'll probably take a jaunt over there today for a gander.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 26, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> While I don't own and haven't the money to afford any of them, and thus won't have them in my hot little hand to check figures or during DMing, you can use them to create your character.  As with anything else, I reserve the right to nix a thing or two (but with you am not expecting to have to do that).  Details of your character with which I won't be familiar due to not owning or not having access to said books can be ironed out in private via e-mail at a later date.
> 
> Frequent use of the Spell Compendium might in particular prove to be awkward during play.  Spell descriptions would probably fly back and forth via e-mail, and I can appreciate that the wait time involved with that kind of correspondence might be a cog in the works.




No problems CB.  Thanks for that.  To begin with my character will be a Core Rogue.  The Spell Compendium probably won't come into it now (I was thinking about making a caster) unless I take a couple of levels of Cleric later on.

I'll send the feats to you via e-mail for you to approve before I actually take them.  Whether or not I take the Scout class will depend on how much wilderness adventuring we do I guess.  From reading various people's posts on the Scout it seems to be a well balanced class compared to the PHB.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I remember Bedford. Nice town. And yeah, I can imagine the few routes between Blacksburg and Roanoke would all be jammed, particulary 81 and 460.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Here's my basic idea for the Goblin-Hating Ranger.
> 
> [sblock=under construction]
> GRON VANDAIL
> ...




I think this is pretty much the character I'm going to submit for the game.  I'm not 100% sure why he hates goblins so much.  I don't want to use the tired "goblins killed my parents/relatives/friends/village" bit.  I wish I knew more about how the goblins get involved in the first adventure.  One thought - perhaps his father was a goblin hunter, and his father before him, and his father before him, etc.  Maybe he doesn't really know why his father and ancestors hunted goblins, but he has continued the tradition.  Maybe he intends to seek out the reason for this ancient enmity someday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds good.  Jealousy could be a different twist on his having goblins as a favored enemy.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

I should probably un-ghost myself before I miss the deadline.  Here's my ridiculously creative submission:

[sblock]*Name:* Sol Thorndike (or hopefully something better)
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Monk
*Alignment:* LG
*Weapon:* Unarmed
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Dodge; Improved Grapple, Combat Reflexes as monk bonus
*Skills:* Move Silently, Hide, Climb, Jump, Spot, Listen[/sblock]

I thought I remembered there being a psionic class comparable to monk, which if I could find I might try instead.  Or maybe I'm imagining things.
I don't really know what I'm going to do about backstory; I'm better at making one up when I know something about the setting, so I think I'm just going to wait on that.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> I thought I remembered there being a psionic class comparable to monk, which if I could find I might try instead.  Or maybe I'm imagining things.




You're not imagining things, but you might be recalling the Fist of Zuoken prestige class.  Of the psionic base classes, Soulknife is somewhat comparable to monk, though it's more of a rogue/weapon specialist.  Psychic Warrior could also be a monk-like character, depending on your build.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2007)

My wife has informed me that tonight will be the Ritual Cleansing of the Home Prior to the Arrival of the In-Laws, so I will have to try and sneak in a character during the workday early tomorrow. If this is too late, I understand and wish everyone luck.

Look for a human paladin with pre-blackguard feats (save Ancestral Weapon at the next feat level) soonish.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't sweat it, Whizbang.  I've reviewed the thread and will post selections first thing my time Friday morning--that equates to about 12 noon EDST (New York).  If someone new slips in a character concept before tomorrow, I'll give it consideration as well, but for now I feel I've seen what I need to see.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

Thus far, the following are folks interested in this game:

Kaodi, gnome fighter
Whizbang Dustyboots, human paladin
Jdvn1, TBD
Olaf the Stout, halfling rogue
Insight, human ranger
Ivellious, TBD
Rolzup, human hexblade
fenixdown, human monk

Jdvn1, Ivellious--got a concept you've been mulling over?  Last call...


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 27, 2007)

Hope it's not too late for me to submit a concept...

Name: Mathaino Synetos
Race: Human (male)
Class: Cloistered Cleric
Deity: If gods from Deities and Demigods are allowed, then Athena, focusing on her role as a goddess of wisdom and crafts rather than war. Domains: Artifice, Community, and Knowledge from Cloistered Cleric.
Alignment: Neutral Good
Weapon of Choice: Crossbow
Skills: Would focus primarily on Concentration, Diplomacy, Spellcraft, and as many Knowledge skill as he is able to max out, particularly Arcana, Religion, and The Planes.
Feats: At early levels, perhaps item creation feats; at later levels, probably metamagic. Augment Healing is also a likely choice for first level.
Quick concept overview: A nervous, stuttering, scholarly priest who--for a reason I will probably find it easier to decide upon when I have a little more information about the AP and setting--feels compelled to strike out and join the party's adventures... a sort of reluctant nerd hero.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

*Starting line-up:*
Kaodi, gnome fighter
Whizbang Dustyboots, human paladin
Olaf the Stout, halfling rogue
Insight, human ranger
Blind Azathoth, human cloistered cleric

*Alternates:*
Jdvn1 
Ivellious
Rolzup
fenixdown


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

All _Dragon_ material will be allowed.  Let's make this game a homage.  

Selected players, please feel free to tinker with your race/class make-up.  You're not locked in to the concept you tossed in the ring.  Alternates, a space is reserved for you in the order posted should players drop out or die and not be raised.  All of you are welcome to follow along and post in the OOC.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> All _Dragon_ material will be allowed.  Let's make this game a homage.
> 
> Selected players, please feel free to tinker with your race/class make-up.  You're not locked in to the concept you tossed in the ring.  Alternates, a space is reserved for you in the order posted should players drop out or die and not be raised.  All of you are welcome to follow along and post in the OOC.




Cool idea.  I'll try to find something in a Dragon Magazine to put in my character, somewhere!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn...I can't believe I somehow missed this thread until just now. Have fun you guys. I'm going to have to follow this game when it starts so I can watch some goblins feast!!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Damn...I can't believe I somehow missed this thread until just now.




Fixed it for you.    

*Alternates:*
Jdvn1 
Ivellious
Rolzup
fenixdown
Rhun


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be posting a few excerpts from the Pathfinder blog and product description that might prove to be helpful in creating and fleshing out character concepts.  Please note that the follow is all direct from Paizo.com.


[sblock=From the Burnt Offerings product description]







> The Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path begins in the small coastal town of Sandpoint. In a time when rumors of rampaging dragons and massing armies of giants have everyone on edge, the people of Sandpoint eagerly anticipate the coming festival to commemorate the consecration of a new temple. Yet, at the height of the ceremony, disaster strikes. A band of goblins assaults Sandpoint, and it falls to the heroes to defend the new temple.
> 
> In the days that follow, a mysterious malady that leaves its victims monstrously deformed and dangerously insane spreads through the town. The PCs must not only determine what’s causing this strange contagion, but also discover the sinister connection between the plague, the goblin attacks, and the emergence of a strange rune from an empire thought to be long dead.



[/sblock]


[sblock=A little regarding the setting of Varisia]







> During the course of Rise of the Runelords, we'll visit six major locations on the map of Varisia, including two cities, two legendary mountains, a fortress of giants, and a lost city. Yet those account for only six dots on a map—at current count, Varisia's got approximately 40 locations (including cities like lawless Riddleport and ruins like sinister Brinewall) and 20 sub-regions (including the inhospitable Mushfens, haunted Ashwood, and the giant-ruled Storval Plateau) waiting to be explored.  In Rise of the Runelords alone, we have three extensive city write-ups detailing cities that the PCs will visit in the course of their travels—Sandpoint, Magnimar, and Xin-Shalast.
> 
> *Chorak's Rest*:
> 
> Although the Varisians have no name for this tiny and remote island, the giants of the Gnasher Mountains do. They call the place Chorak's Rest, after the legendary warlord said to be buried in a great tomb there. The giants of the Storval Plateau were not always the barbarians they are today; this much is obvious from even a brief perusal of the texts stored in the History Wing of the Great Library of Magnimar. Yet the giants of Chorak's Rest seem to have retained more of the old ways than their brutish cousins in the Gnashers. Whispers hint that these island giants are the descendants of King Chorak's honor guard, and that they've remained guardians for the past several centuries, preventing approach to the island by giant and human alike. Boats attempting to land on the island are quickly bombarded with boulders and spears, and aerial approaches are shot down with massive ballista bolts carved with strange runes or blasted from the sky by bolts of lightning. Yet for all these defenses, none have approached close enough to determine what, exactly, is behind this prodigious defense. What awaits the lucky (unlucky?) souls who finally manage to reach the island's shores is unknown, but many treasure seekers are sure it would be well worth the trouble.



[/sblock]


[sblock=Gods worshipped in Sandpoint]







> Presented below is a brief snippet on the six gods worshipped most frequently in Sandpoint, the location of the first Rise of the Runelords adventure.
> 
> *Erastil,* Old Deadeye
> LG god of farming, hunting, trade, and family
> ...



[/sblock]


[sblock=Snippets regarding The Runelords]







> The Runelords
> 
> In the first Pathfinder blog post I mentioned how we needed to build a new region to set Rise of the Runelords in. In fact, it's more complicated than that. We actually had to create TWO regions. The first of these is Varisia, the realm in which the new Adventure Path takes place. The other is Thassilon, the ancient empire that once sprawled across much of this corner of the world. An empire that was, at its height, ruled by seven powerful wizards known as Runelords.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 28, 2007)

Woo, thanks, CB.

My paladin's going to worship Abadar. It'd be nice if we knew which temple was going to be consecrated, since that would be a natural hook for a cleric or paladin character in the first adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.
> 
> *Alternates:*
> Jdvn1
> ...





Thanks, CB!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 28, 2007)

Whizbang, I'll go over to Paizo and ask about which temple is being consecrated. You never know, maybe James Jacobs will be willing to spill the beans on that particular tidbit.

Edit:  Here's a link to the thread and post where I've inquired.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanks, CB!




Yer welcome, Rhun.  Happy to have you interested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 28, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Briseis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There ya go, Whizbang.  That's James Jacob's reply to my question.  I'd have to say that it sounds like you're dead on the money by picking Abadar if you're gunning for Blackguard at later levels.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 28, 2007)

/mrburns on

Eeeeeexcellent!

/mrburns off


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2007)

- deleted to protect EN World from mean lawyer types -


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 28, 2007)

Insight, would you please email the items you've posted courtesy of _Dragon_ magazine to me and then remove them from public visiblity here so that we aren't responsible for posting WotC's IP?  I can be reached at wlburford at hotmail dot com.  

Just for the record, it all looks fine.  I'll accept anything from _Dragon_ magazine for the purposes of this campaign.

Thanks!


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Insight, would you please email the items you've posted courtesy of _Dragon_ magazine to me and then remove them from public visiblity here so that we aren't responsible for posting WotC's IP?  I can be reached at wlburford at hotmail dot com.
> 
> Just for the record, it all looks fine.  I'll accept anything from _Dragon_ magazine for the purposes of this campaign.
> 
> Thanks!




K let me know when you've got them, and I'll remove the above.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 29, 2007)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks CB.  I look forward to the game.  As for using stuff from Dragon magazine as a tribute, I think that is a great idea.  I'll have to have a look through my back issues and see if there is some stuff that I can incorporate into my character.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

Kaodi and Blind Azathoth, please sound off if you're around.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 30, 2007)

Soundin' off!

Already looking to make changes to Mathaino. For starters, as I think I'd rather have him worship a real Varisian god, he'll probably be a priest of Saranrae instead, and a dedicated healer rather than a scholar--though he'll still be a frail and stuttering cloistered cleric. His race might change, too...I'm getting a little tired of bland ol' humans. Perhaps a half-elf or half-orc...

I'm also looking through the issues of Dragon I possess to see what might be useful for him. If I find something I'd like to use, I'll lann ya the chant, boss. ...er, sorry, been playing a bit too much Planescape lately...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

That sounds good.  I'm a fan of half-orc clerics.  And welcome your choice, regardless of race.  Hope you have fun thumbing through back issues of _Dragon._  I know I am.  I found a copy the other day that I didn't know I had of issue 315 and was happy to see the Sha'ir class statted out.  Forgot I had that!


----------



## Kaodi (May 1, 2007)

I'm here. I was on a gaming binge for the last week, and when I checked the thread yesterday I didn't really think it would be all that important to state which deities I might favour, but I'm still here.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 1, 2007)

I'm holding off on names until we get an idea of some of the flavor of Sandpoint (a list of sample names would be awesome, but I doubt we'll get that), but basically, the paladin comes from a family that's been there since the beginning, and always been the soldiers guarding the city. His grandfather was a legendary ogre-slayer and used a masterwork greatsword the paladin is hoping to earn the right to bear (bought from campaign earnings, effectively, and used with the Ancestral Weapon feat later).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

I'll pop over and ask on your behalf about names.  You never know...the staff was forthcoming about the temple information, maybe they can drop a few naming conventions as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

Kaodi, thanks for chiming in.  I just wanted to make sure we still have everyone on board.

All:  To spell out my thoughts more clearly, I'm basically holding a slot for you in this game, less so for everyone's initial character concepts.  If you want to play the concept you submitted, that's fine.  But if you later see something else that you think you'd rather play or you feel that a particular role is lacking within the party's make-up and want to change horses to fill said niche, that's fine too.  You're not locked in to your submission.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

A'ight, Whizbang, good on you.  I hopped over to Paizo to ask about naming conventions just now and saw your thread.  I'm hoping we get a blog entry out of it!  Great question, and thanks for asking it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 4, 2007)

I haven't swung by paizo to check on a reply to your query about names.  Find anything out?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 6, 2007)

"Good idea," according to James Jacobs. I'm betting it ends up a sidebar in Pathfinder #1, but we'll see.

I'm going to come up with temporary names for the paladin's family and background. Even if they never become a big deal, I figure adventuring in our hometown will make having relatives and the like useful to you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 11, 2007)

Catch you all after May 22nd when I return home.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 12, 2007)

No problems CB.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Azgulor (May 17, 2007)

Just saw this thread today.  Sorry I missed the recruitment deadline but I'd love to play in a Pathfinder game.  If you're still accepting alternates, please consider me.

I created 2 character concepts/backgrounds for another game but don't know if I/they will be accepted but I should know by the end of the week.  One is a half-elf rogue, the other a half-orc ranger.  My only WotC books are the core 3, UA, & Heroes of Battle so sticking within your guidelines should be pretty easy to do.  The 2 character backgrounds are generic enough that they aren't tied to a particular setting.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

The May 17 Paizo blog has Sandpoint lore. I'll be combing through it for name and background ideas, myself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 22, 2007)

The May 21 Paizo blog has information about the four families who "founded" Sandpoint. With CB's permission, I'd like to play a member of the Scarnetti family, albeit a distant cousin with no access to the family fortune. Not surprisingly, one of his ancestors was one of the ones who attempted to slaughter the natives in the ill-fated raid.

So, an Abadar-worshipping paladin, one of the Scarnetti cousins, whose grandfather went on to become a great ogre-slayer and whose famous greatsword hangs over the mantle in the family home. His family are mostly mill-workers.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2007)

*Rainer Scarnetti (work in progress)*

[sblock=Don't look yet!]*Rainer Scarnetti*
Lawful Good Human Paladin of Abadar 1

STR: 13
WIS: 12

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack

Weapons: Greatsword[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 29, 2007)

Tuesday mornings, I go into town for my weekly ladies' bible study group.  I'll pop in later tonight for a look at the blog and a better look at everyone's ideas.  Glad to see ideas are starting to flow, though.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2007)

It's far better for me to wait until more information becomes available.  That's just how my character creation process works.  I'm still keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

From the *Paizo Pathfinder Blog:*

Weapons, Varisia-Style
Wednesday, May 16, 2007

Hot off the server come three of the latest Pathfinder sketches, this time for the Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide. See what Player's Guide author Wes Schneider has to say about each of them:

*Dog Slicer:* A savage weapon created from castoff bits of sharpened waste metal, goblins named these small swords after the act for which they're most commonly employed. Holes drilled in the blade make them easier to heft by enthusiastic but weak-armed murderers. Most dog slicers are size Small. 

*Varisian Scarves:* Well known as entertainers with a flair for the dramatic, Varisians often employ seductive garb and entrancing props in their performances. Scarves of colorful cloth and transparent silk, or bearing elaborately embroidered scenes, are thus favorite accessories of the wandering folk. Aside from the mundane variety, though, clever Varisians have subtly repurposed these iconic tools for a variety of covert uses. The Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide features three types of modified scarves to aid Varisians in their adventures: bladed, pocketed, and reinforced.

*Star of Desna:* An ancient weapon favored by Varisian wanderers, this weapon has been adopted by the church of Desna as a second holy weapon. From a central metal ring, four tapering metal blades extend like points on a compass rose. Wielders can slash with the star or throw it like a less-aerodynamic chakram.

---------------CB's note on the above:  Click on the link and go check out some of the images the Pathfinder team has posted for the three weapons detailed above.  They look very interesting, and the visual may help spark some creative juices.  There's also an excellent history of Sandpoint, particularly the Mercantile League and the original Varisian tribe that was wiped out by the Scarnetti family.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Whizbang, I am lifting the LG alignment restriction on the paladin class for the purpose of this game.  A paladin may be of any lawful alignment, to include LG, LN, or LE.  If you or someone else is hot to play a Chaotic paladin, I may also consider that.

In short, with your interest in being a member of the Scarnetti family, I'm not really seeing that you absolutely _have to_ play a LG PC.  I can definitely see LE or LN.  Regardless of what I see, however, the choice remains yours and I am certainly open to multiple possibilities on paladin alignment.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2007)

Thanks. I think I'm going to try for Lawful Good at first, to see if there's a line that can be toed for a while, Arthas Menethil-style (Warcraft series).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 4, 2007)

A map of Varisia.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 4, 2007)

Judging from the map it looks like there's going to be a reasonable amount of mountain adventuring.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 5, 2007)

My guess is several trips along the shore to the nearest few towns and then inland through mountains and into deep trouble.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2007)

This Pathfinder thing is going to be cool.  I can't wait for more information to come out.  C'mon, August!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> This Pathfinder thing is going to be cool.  I can't wait for more information to come out.  C'mon, August!





I definitely like what I'm seeing for it. There is a lot of work going into the project.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 20, 2007)

Paizo blog has two sample pages from the Players Guide up. And it sounds like my request for Varisian names is going to be included in the guide, wee!


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm still going with the goblin-hating Ranger, and from what I've read, I think my character is going to follow Cayden Cailean (freedom, wine, and bravery).

The Player's Guide is supposed to be out soon.  I guess I should order it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 21, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm still going with the goblin-hating Ranger, and from what I've read, I think my character is going to follow Cayden Cailean (freedom, wine, and bravery).
> 
> The Player's Guide is supposed to be out soon.  I guess I should order it.




As far as I know there will be a PDF of the Player's Guide available for free download off of the Paizo site.  Having said that, I think a hard copy of the PG will only be $2.  Either way, I get a free copy of the PG with my subscription (although I promise I'll be good and not read the actual adventure until we've finished it   ).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought the following entry from the Paizo Blog might spark some seeds of creativity for some of you, so here's a cut-and-paste straight from paizo's site (all due accolades given to paizo and paizo.com--this is their work, not mine):

The Sandpoint Devil
Wednesday, June 13, 2007

The real world is a great resource for monsters. Many of the game's critters come from real-world myth and legend, but one venue that seems to have been largely ignored are cryptozoological accounts. I'm talking about Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster, of course, but also about more obscure creatures like the hodag, Mokele-Mbembe, and the Yowie. And, of course, the Jersey Devil, the inspiration for one of Pathfinder's first new monsters. Rumors and legends of a rarely seen but terrible monster have preyed upon the fears of Sandpoint's populace for decades. The rumors listed below comprise the most common—though oft-conflicting—tales regarding the famed Sandpoint devil.

*Bad Omen:* It's bad luck to see the Sandpoint devil. Any who do are cursed to suffer an ill fate. Before tragedies, murders, and shipwrecks, it's said the devil flies unseen by all but the doomed through the night sky.

*Devil-Spawned:* The Sandpoint devil is the son of a widow named Agatha Leeds, a woman who used to live north of town and was said to practice dark magics and consort with evil beings. When she wandered into town round with child, she ignored all questions about her pregnancy. Weeks later, her home was found reduced to cinders with its mysterious owner missing. It wasn't long thereafter that the first sightings of the Sandpoint devil began.

*Disappearances:* Evidence of Sandpoint devil sightings often disappears before it can be examined. Tracks, bitten animals, weapons dripping with its blood, and similar such evidence simply vanish, no matter how well watched or guarded. In fact, even those who have sought to catch or kill the Sandpoint devil have disappeared without a trace, both during their hunts and in the weeks after returning home from a failed attempt.

*Fire Starter:* Paintings and reports of the Sandpoint devil mysteriously catch on fire, sometimes burning entire homes to the ground.

*Immortal Protector:* Some Varisians claim they Sandpoint devil has lived along the Lost Coast for thousands of years, and that it protects the coast's resources from those who seek to exploit the land. Its modern misdeeds are merely its way of fending off the most recent encroachment of civilization.

*One of Many:* The Sandpoint devil is sometimes seen in the company of other local legends and spooks, most commonly a white stag, the ghost of a young girl, and a zombie with missing feet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a map of Sandpoint on the Paizo Blog that is both pretty and detailed; I recommend you give it a gander, when you've free time.  You can find the map on the blog's entry dated 8 June 2007.  I've also done another cut-and-paste from the blog containing the entry regarding humans within the setting of Varisia.  As always, all credit for this entry goes to paizo and paizo.com.  None of this is my work:

Humans of Varisia
Wednesday, June 6, 2007

As mentioned in previous blog posts, the Varisian region contains three prominent human ethnicities:

*Chelaxian:* Monument-haunted Magnimar and imperial-minded Korvosa vie for control of southern Varisia. In these cities and the numerous vassal settlements of each, the majority of the populace can trace their ancestry to the sharp-featured people of Cheliax. Those of Chelish descent possess dark hair and eyes contrasted by pale skin—along with a taste for artistic fineries and high art.

*Shoanti:* Across the northeastern reaches of Varisia, the seven ardent tribes of the Shoanti make their homes. A turbulent people adhering to traditions unchanged in hundreds of years, these natives live harsh lives, preying upon predators and eking what they can from an unforgiving land.

*Varisian:* Passionate and fiercely independent, Varisians (shown in the sketch presented here) lend their name to their homeland. While these clannish wanderers can be found in many lands, nowhere are larger populations found than in the land of their ancestors.

Insular and adhering to an ancient, nomadic way of life, extended families of Varisians form wandering communities, traveling wherever fate directs them. Varisians don't believe in claiming land and thus see no hardship in their nomadic lifestyle. While nature provides for most of their needs, these wanderers often visit the cities and towns of settled people to trade art and curios from their travels, earn coin by entertaining and performing small jobs, and sometimes to con and steal from the unwary—a practice indulged often enough to make Varisians widely distrusted and unwelcome by those not of their society.

The typical Varisian possesses deep olive skin and hair that ranges from black to auburn, often worn long by both men and women. Customary tattooing leads most to exhibit complex patterns and symbols significantly different from those worn by the Shoanti who share their homeland. As wanderers and often entertainers, Varisian dress tends toward extremes, from functional garb fit for traveling to wildly impractical dress meant to accentuate their dancing, exotic tattoos, and naturally fit forms.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2007)

If you haven't already, I recommend you guys visit the blog and scope out the Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide 2-page sample that James Sutter posted as a free sample (dated 19 June 2007).  The sample is titled "Adventurers of Varisia" and has information on barbarians, bards, clerics (with a stat block devoted to deities), druids, and fighters.  Certainly, the information provided is enough to wet your whistle and left me, at least, wanting more.  Exactly what a teaser promo should do!


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

I checked it out, and looks cool.  I wish they'd shown the page for Rangers


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 27, 2007)

If there is place i would like to play a fighter - novice favored soul(i tae a look at the variant clerics of the UA) from a cult or wing of the church or faith  father of battle


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I checked it out, and looks cool.  I wish they'd shown the page for Rangers




Ditto that for Rogues.  Only a month and a bit to go.

Hey CB, any thoughts to playing through the free Gamemastery adventure that Paizo put out for Free Game Day while we wait for Pathfinder to be released?  I know that it's not directly related to the Rise of the Runelords AP.  I was thinking that we could just give it a go with separate characters while we waited.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

sword-dancer, I have the players I need at the moment.  If you would like to be on the alternates list, let me know.

Olaf, I'm actually looking to pare down the number of games I run so that when the time comes to pick up Burnt Offerings in August, I won't be as overwhelmed as I'm currently feeling.  Right now, I'm running three and participating in one PbP.  One of the three I'm running should wrap up sometime in the fall (I hope).  The other two are long-term Rod of Seven Parts games that don't have much of an immediate end in sight, short me quitting or a TPK.     I downloaded Hollow's Last Hope but haven't got time to run it, sorry.  I'd like to but it would probably be the straw on the camel's back, so to speak.  

Though if you guys want to start with Hollow's Last Hope ere we delve into Burnt Offerings AP and are willing to continue waiting until August, I could do that.  It would give us something concrete to be working up to, vice the more exotic but at this point nebulous Burnt Offerings.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I have a baby imminent, so my July will be plenty full. I'd prefer to wait for the player's guide to hit, but I won't begrudge anyone else going through D0.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

Baby on the way, eh?  That's awesome!

I personally would rather wait until August as well before adding another full-time game.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

The issue with starting another module is that PBP games tend to run a LOT longer than face to face games.  If we started a module right now, it probably wouldn't end until December!

So I guess this is another vote for waiting.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Olaf, I'm actually looking to pare down the number of games I run so that when the time comes to pick up Burnt Offerings in August, I won't be as overwhelmed as I'm currently feeling.  Right now, I'm running three and participating in one PbP.  One of the three I'm running should wrap up sometime in the fall (I hope).  The other two are long-term Rod of Seven Parts games that don't have much of an immediate end in sight, short me quitting or a TPK.





How now, CB...remember that I keep an eye on this thread. No talk of TPKs and all that!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

Just trying to keep you on your toes!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 28, 2007)

I went ahead and threw up a thread in the Plots, Places, and Rogues! (formerly known as the Rogues' Gallery) sub-forum area.  Feel free to carve out a niche in the thread where you can work on your character at your leisure before we consummate the game with an official IC thread.  Here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200123


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

I've staked out my character sandbox


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I've staked out my character sandbox




I just hope nobody mistakes it as a litter box! Yikes!


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 28, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> sword-dancer, I have the players I need at the moment.  If you would like to be on the alternates list, let me know.




Thanks, Yes I would like that.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I just hope nobody mistakes it as a litter box! Yikes!




Me neither!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats on the baby Whizbang.  Looks like this is a bit of a baby PbP.  My wife is due with our first child in the middle of September this year.

As for D0, if you are too busy to run it until August CB then I would prefer to just go with the Rise of the Runelords AP.  We've waited this long for it, I wouldn't want to delay it even further.     

Olaf the Stout

P.S.  I've also staked out my territory in the other thread.  Watch out you don't set off any of my traps (I am going to be playing a rogue after all!).


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 15, 2007)

Uh... *bump* ?


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Halfway thru July.  August is coming soon...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm going to be sparse--read nearly absent--for the next 25 days.  Can you guys do what you can, please, to keep things alive in here until I get back?  I have in-laws visiting through the end of July, and coupled with the mathematics course I elected to take this summer, I'm feeling swamped.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 17, 2007)

No worries, CB. I'll have a character posted and bore everyone with an incredibly convoluted and absolutely irrelevant back story in the interim.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2007)

The Player's Guide should be available before you return, CB, so we should be able to come up with characters in the interim.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 18, 2007)

No worries CB.  Once the Player's Guide comes out I'll put together my character and post it up here for everyone to critique.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you, you guys.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 2, 2007)

Not long to go now.  The Player's Guide should be coming out shortly!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 5, 2007)

_*Pathfinder*_: Player's Guide to Rise of the Runelords is out.  I have a copy but haven't looked at it yet.  Good reading to you guys who download it, though.


----------



## Insight (Aug 5, 2007)

I've downloaded the Player's Guide and will probably make my character today.

Question: My character has the Craft (bowyery) skill.  Is it possible that he made his bow and arrows prior to play?

My character, Gron Vandail, is pretty much done with the exception of the question above.  My background will hopefully fit in with how the adventure starts.  If not, let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 5, 2007)

I've downloaded the Player's Guide but I haven't had a chance to read it yet.  Hopefully I should get my character done this week sometime.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 6, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Question: My character has the Craft (bowyery) skill.  Is it possible that he made his bow and arrows prior to play?



What kind of bow and what kind of arrows?  Just checkin'.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

I know I'm just an alternate, but I'm checking in to say I'm still here. Player's Guide looks pretty cool.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> What kind of bow and what kind of arrows?  Just checkin'.




I was thinking of making a Longbow and about 40 regular-type arrows.  The Longbow would cost 25gp in raw materials, and I could make it in 4.4 weeks if I take 10 on the Craft checks.  I'd like to make a Composite Str +1 Longbow if possible.  That would cost 66gp in raw materials and take 11.9 weeks if I take 10 on the Craft checks.

Dang, I need to raise my ranks in Craft!  

EDIT: I'd like to see about hiring assistants to speed this up.  According to the text in the Craft skill, assistants cost 1sp per day, but it doesn't say what having assistants does to this process.  Do they make their own Craft checks and reduce the time to make the item?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 6, 2007)

How many ranks did you put into Craft?  By how many ranks are you considering increasing Craft?

I'll say no to hiring assistants to craft the bow before we begin play.  The cost-to-benefit ratio for hiring assistants to craft the bow before we begin play is too slanted toward PC favor, sorry.  That said, if anyone wants to do it during play, we can look into it if/when it comes up later down the road.  The time entailed to craft items during play would be a sufficient counter to the decrease in cost.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> How many ranks did you put into Craft?  By how many ranks are you considering increasing Craft?
> 
> I'll say no to hiring assistants to craft the bow before we begin play.  The cost-to-benefit ratio for hiring assistants to craft the bow before we begin play is too slanted toward PC favor, sorry.  That said, if anyone wants to do it during play, we can look into it if/when it comes up later down the road.  The time entailed to craft items during play would be a sufficient counter to the decrease in cost.




That's fine.  I'll probably just buy the bow.  The crafting rules are insanely difficult.  Taking 4 weeks to make a bow is ridiculous.  In order to make a normal longbow in a week by yourself (which is about how long it should take *at the most*), you'd need 50 ranks and a masterwork kit!

I'll keep the ranks I have in Craft, since that fits with the character concept, but these rules are just dumb.  I guess I never crunched the numbers before.  How the heck could a crafter ever make money using this system?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 6, 2007)

I too dislike the overly complicated silver base to the crafting rules in the 3.5 PHB.  I'm open to a revision.  Does anyone have a simpler, more streamlined system that they'd be interested in seeing in play?  Lacking time, I'd be more inclined to crib someone else's good idea(s) on this issue than I would revamp how Craft works myself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 7, 2007)

Would it be OK if my paladin, Rainer Scarnetti, is a little-liked nephew of Titus Scarnetti, or should he be a more distant relation? (A second or third cousin, perhaps.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 7, 2007)

Actually, never mind. For the greatsword I want to have my character to inherit with the Ancestral Weapon feat, it'd get awkward if his uncle was Titus. Rainer will be the son of one of Titus' cousins.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 15, 2007)

I have posted half of my character on the character thread.  I still have to add his skills (which I have already worked out) and his equipment (which I haven't looked at apart from his weapons).  I also have to do a bit of work on appearance, mannerisms, etc.,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 15, 2007)

I take my discrete mathematics final exam this week, Thursday or Friday.  I haven't yet received my copy of Burnt Offerings, but I'm hopeful it will arrive in next week's mail.  After I clear the math final off my plate, I'll start posting more regularly.  Thank you very much to all of you who've kept this thread going by posting and bumping when needed.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck with that, CanadienneBacon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 16, 2007)

> Dear CanadienneBacon,
> 
> Thank you for your continuing support of Pathfinder!
> 
> ...




Got this order confirmation in my e-mail.  Whoot!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Got this order confirmation in my e-mail.  Whoot!




I got mine today.  Of course, I won't actually be able to read half of my subscription for a while but that's a sacrifice I'm happy to make.  I just hope that they don't put spoilers in the non-adventure half of Pathfinder or, if they do, that they let you know so I don't accidentally read them.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 17, 2007)

I put up a (very) short story intro for my character, which explains his motivation. I'll add details of the before and after when I post the stats.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Math class is done with for the summer.  Final exam was brutal, glad to have it behind me.  Just wanted to update here that I'll begin paying more attention to character development as of today.  Anyone with questions, please ask away with the knowledge that I'll be around more regularly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

The baby + work have been sucking up a lot of my time. I hope to get a character knocked out shortly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Babies are good at doing that!  How are you doing, with the new baby?  If my memory is correct (and that's always up for debate), this is your first child.  More importantly, how are you and your wife doing?  Looking back on things, I know that despite me describing my life with a patina of joy to others during the time we had our first child, things were actually very tough at home.  The first child radically altered our home life, and even though we *said* we were both ready, I don't think either of us were ready, not in truth.  I hope you're doing well; certainly, my own experiences aren't necessarily anyone else's.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

Good but challenging is a fair description. After five weeks of being a very mellow and happy baby, last night, he decided to see how long and how loudly he could cry, starting at 3:30 a.m. on a Sunday night.

Needless to say, I look like a zombie, and this on a day where my work day will likely go until after 10 p.m.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll be very tired, then.  And likely your wife will be too.  Not to put too upbeat a spin on your current fatigue, I _am_ glad to hear that during the first five weeks, the baby has been happy.  Very sweet, that.  Here's hoping you muddle your way through work without mishap and that you enjoy some rest at home tonight.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 20, 2007)

Whizbang, with my wife due with our first child in about 3 weeks from now I feel like sticking my fingers in my ears and going "Lalalalalalalalala!!!!" when I read your post.    

I'm trying to prepare myself for sleep depravation but I don't think it will make much difference.  It's all worth it in the end though.  Right?    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

IT SHIPPED!  And I have the .pdf!!

Insight, I had a quick gander at your character sheet and was glad to note that you've selected a feat from the Player's Guide.  Good on you.  I'll start on reading the adventure .pdf tonight.  

I anticipate a 1 September start date.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm trying to prepare myself for sleep depravation but I don't think it will make much difference.  It's all worth it in the end though.  Right?



The sleep deprivation is temporary.  Things _do_ even out.  There's no preparing for it, really, but it does help to know that it won't last forever.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 21, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> IT SHIPPED!  And I have the .pdf!!
> 
> Insight, I had a quick gander at your character sheet and was glad to note that you've selected a feat from the Player's Guide.  Good on you.  I'll start on reading the adventure .pdf tonight.
> 
> I anticipate a 1 September start date.




Awesome!  Let me know if there are any bits in there that are safe/not safe for me to read.

I'll work on updating the rest of my character sheet.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Aug 21, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> IT SHIPPED!  And I have the .pdf!!
> 
> Insight, I had a quick gander at your character sheet and was glad to note that you've selected a feat from the Player's Guide.  Good on you.  I'll start on reading the adventure .pdf tonight.
> 
> I anticipate a 1 September start date.




Yeah, I really wanted to pick up something from Dragon magazine, but I didn't qualify for it yet.  Maybe down the line.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm going to be moving to London on the 1st in preparation for University. Hopefully I'll be able to get some sort of arrangement for the internet figured out by the following Monday at the latest.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the head's up, Kaodi, on your impending move.  How finished is your PC, and if your PC is not completely finished, will you have time to complete details of your character before you move?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 22, 2007)

If any of you have not downloaded the _Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide_ *free* .pdf, I would like you to please do so.  There is quite a lot of pertinent information in the Player's Guide that I'd like you to incorporate into both your build (if possible) and/or how you interact not only with one another but also with NPCs from Sandpoint and from Varisia at large.

I also ask that you continue to check in with the OP of this thread over the course of the next week.  I'll be updating the OP to include setting specifics such as a calendar, pantheon glossary, etc..  

With regard to the _Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide_, I read the thing this afternoon and made specific note of the following elements that look to have particular impact on characters for this game.  The following is an abbreviated list of my observations.  While you guys are certainly welcome to disregard my liner notes, it's my hope that this information will percolate amongst you and that you'll use it when you sit down to complete design on your characters.


Human PCs should please include a delineation of whether the character is of Chelish, Shoanti, or Varisian blood.


Per the RotRL PG, height and weight of PCs is not quite to PHB standard.  Dwarves are heavier.  Elves and half-elves (both of whom are quite rare) skew quite a bit taller and slightly heavier.  Gnomes are lighter.  All else regarding racial and sexual height/weight remains to PHB standard.  I was pleased to see that elves are taller--it's always bothered me that elves are so darned short.


Gnomes are more oriented toward nature than they are toward engineering.  While still described as tinkerers and of a very curious cut of cloth, gnomes are highly secretive and have close ties to the natural world.


Halflings, if from Cheliax in the south, are primarily house servants or slaves who came to Varisia along with their family when Cheliax invaded Varisia.  If not a house servant or a slave, Cheliaxian halflings are commonly middlemen or entertainers.  If from the west, however, halflings enjoy a more emancipated existence.  A third variety of halfling are those who, like native Varisians, are nomadic wanderers and worshippers of Desna.


Half-orcs are exceedingly rare and are hated by the Shoanti barbarian clans beyond even the Cheliaxian southerners.


As the premise behind the setting of Varisia is that the current realm and its towns and cities lie atop a once-powerful but now ruined mysterious culture, knowledge (arcana), knowledge (history), and knowledge (nature) will be useful skills.


Rangers have some new animal companions that they may select.  Likewise, sorcerors and wizards have some new familiars that they may select.


As a whole, characters who rely on personal innate arcane magic over and above characters who learn magic may find more purchase in Varisia.  Wizards will not be discouraged by me, but the Player's Guide does specifically mention that only one human wizarding school exists.   In the case of the Shoanti barbarians, druids and shamans are more common than other magic-users.  In all, if I may be so bold, it seems to my eye that the setting favors an animistic and naturalistic view of the world.  To wit, rangers look to have a field day in this setting.


There is not an existing support network of monasteries within Varisia for monks.  Though I remain open to building in such a network if anyone is desirous of playing a monk, I confess a predilection for keeping the setting as stock as possible.  If you want to play a monk, you might also consider being from one of the seven Shoanti tribes and describing your character as someone interested in using his or her "natural" weapons, or you may also elect to play a traditional monk but be from a "distant land."  Cliche, yes, but it suites our purpose.


Paladins are a rarity.  Even so, knights aren't discouraged.  Most knights, and the Player's Guide does make specific mention of this, are followers of Abadar or Erastil.  I immediately thought of Whizbang Dustyboots when I read through this section.  Conversely, the Player's Guide presents an interesting option for a PC to be a Cheliaxian Hellknight of the Order of the Nail.  Quite gruesome sounding, that.  I'm sure that's a PrC not too far from a fallen paladin.


I encourage you to check out the section of the Player's Guide titled "Equipment of Varisia," which begins on page 12.  The equipment section details a few weapons, armor, and items that some of you may find germaine.  Likewise, and Insight has already benefitted from this, I encourage you to have a look at the new feats from the Player's Guide.


If you're going to be a native of Sandpoint, and I encourage this, you'll benefit from reading pp 17-18 of the Player's Guide.

With regard to the Burnt Offerings module itself, I read the first several pages of it this afternoon and feel compelled to share this essential tidbit:


> This adventure assumes the PCs are in attendance, for whatever reason, at the Swallowtail Festival on the first day of autumn in Sandpoint.  The _Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide_ provides a wealth of information for your players on how to create characters to fit seamlessly into Varisia, yet you should encourage each player to come up with a reason why his character has come to the Swallowtail Festival.  A cleric PC might be asked by a superior to travel to Sandpoint to witness the ceremony.  A bard might be drawn by the opportunity to perform before a new crowd.  A rogue might be tempted by the promise of networking with new contacts.  A fighter might be hired to escort a merchant to town.  And, of course, if the PC is local, he needs no reason apart from the fact that everyone in town will be there!


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2007)

My character's stats, along with a (very) short " story " that details a defining moment in his background are already up in the Rogue's Gallery. All I'm lacking is an entry for appearance, personality, and a background that lends some details and context to the story, which will also explain why my character is in Sandpoint when I get to it. 

For skills, I took all cross-class for flavour, but I think they tie into the gnomish character well. I did take two pieces of equipment from the Guide, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm 12 pages in to the module and will try to knock out another 10 pages today.  If I keep to a minimum of reading 10 pages per day, this will put me nicely on track to finishing the adventure two days before I'd like us to begin play.  

I'll continue checking the RG in the interim.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2007)

I finished reading the module.  I need to go back through and re-read a few tidbits and make certain that I have the basics of the background and history straight in my head, but so far the adventure looks good.

For those who are on the fence about whether to take item creation feats, I will make certain that time exists in-game for you to use said feats.  

All--please do check in at the second post on the first page of this thread.  I've edited in Golarian time, months, seasons, and the setting's additional language choices.  

I've printed out a download of the character sheets as I found them this morning in the RG and will begin going over stats this weekend.  For those to whom it will matter, I think I might want to stick with the Varisian pantheon as presented by paizo in the RotRL Player's Guide.  If someone is dead set on worshipping a deity from another source, however, I'll accomodate your selection.  I'm all for players being content with their character.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 27, 2007)

CB, my diety was listed as The Tinker, Ungel Dingledirk.  Who should I follow under the Varisia diety set-up then?  I'm looking for a god with luck as one of his main areas.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2007)

The entry for Desna, a goddess commonly worshipped throughout Varisia (particularly by Varisian wanderers, but also steadfastly throughout the entire realm) would be a suitable selection.

Desna
--Alignment:  Chaotic Good 
--Portfolio:  Goddess of dreams, stars, travelers, luck
--Domains:  Chaos, Good, Liberation, Luck, Travel
--Favored Weapon:  Starknife


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2007)

> Aside from the occasional goblin, the citizens of Sandpoint have traditionally had little worries about invasion or banditry—the region simply isn’t populated enough to make theft a lucrative business.



The above is a quote for the 14-page description of Sandpoint given in the Burnt Offerings module that I think may be relevant for you guys when you sit down to design your character's background.  Judging by the two existing backgrounds that were fleshed out in the rogue's gallery as of this past Friday, I know that at least two of you anticipate a particular kind of creature being commonly encountered in this module and have tailored your PC's background to mesh your anticipation.  I've got no problem with that at all; it'll make your PCs relevant and necessary to the adventure.  However, and I want to do this delicately and with discretion so that things are not spoiled for any of us who have not read up on what to expect from the module, your character's background should reflect that Sandpoint and its outlying region are largely peaceable.  Not _entirely_ peaceable, just _largely_ peaceable.  It's unlikely that there have been any mass raids on either Sandpoint or the surrounding communities in recent generations.  A filching of some sheep, horseflesh, eggs, or gold here or there, but probably not much more than that.

Please contact me via e-mail at wlburford at hotmail dot com if you have questions.  I'd rather do the bulk of this particular communication in private than here in the OOC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a look at the three character sheets that are in the RG this weekend.  I did keep in mind that most of them are still works in progress.  I made some notes but hesitate to post said notes until I hear back from you all with whether your character sheets are fully ready for me to go over.  In the interim, I'd be happy to share my thoughts via e-mail, if you'd rather.  Send a ping to me at the address I listed in the post above if you'd like feedback.

For those of you who haven't posted a sheet at all or who haven't fleshed out a concept in the RG more than halfway, I'd like you to do so this week.  1 September is the day I'm aiming to get things ready to roll.  I've done all my prep and reading already, so if you guys are ready to go before 1 September, I stand ready to accomodate an early start.  If you haven't posted a character sheet with at least the basics necessary for play by 1 September or you haven't contacted me either here or via e-mail as to why you'll need an extension, I will assume that you've lost interest in the game and shall pass your slot to someone on the Alternates List.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I had a look at the three character sheets that are in the RG this weekend.  I did keep in mind that most of them are still works in progress.  I made some notes but hesitate to post said notes until I hear back from you all with whether your character sheets are fully ready for me to go over.  In the interim, I'd be happy to share my thoughts via e-mail, if you'd rather.  Send a ping to me at the address I listed in the post above if you'd like feedback.
> 
> For those of you who haven't posted a sheet at all or who haven't fleshed out a concept in the RG more than halfway, I'd like you to do so this week.  1 September is the day I'm aiming to get things ready to roll.  I've done all my prep and reading already, so if you guys are ready to go before 1 September, I stand ready to accomodate an early start.  If you haven't posted a character sheet with at least the basics necessary for play by 1 September or you haven't contacted me either here or via e-mail as to why you'll need an extension, I will assume that you've lost interest in the game and shall pass your slot to someone on the Alternates List.




My character is complete, mechanics-wise, but it seems that my background needs a bit of work, based on the prior post.  I'll have a look at it today and fix the problem areas.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 27, 2007)

The crunch in mine is done as well, its just that fluff I need to get to.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 28, 2007)

The crunch of mine is basically done.  I just need to finalise and post my equipment.  I also see that I need to post my skills list.  The skills have been allocated but I haven't posted them to the character sheet yet.

As for the fluff.  I have the background and appearance sorted out, I just have to get them off of my computer at home and post them to the character sheet.  I think that just leaves a few personality traits that I have to come up with.

I'll try to get my character sheet completed by tomorrow.  Sorry for being a little slack CB.     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 29, 2007)

Not at all, Olaf.  You're hardly slack; I believe you had your amended character sheet up within 24 hours of me calling for everyone's sheets.

Anyone know where Whizbang's got off to?  I'm a touch concerned that we haven't seen more of him this week and last.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, had two people getting (outpatient) medical care this week in the house, plus a busy work week. I will sheet up within 24 hours!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 29, 2007)

Take your time.  I'm glad to hear from you, is all.  Now that I have and am assured that you're still on board, that's all I really need to know.  You can "sheet up" within 24 hours or wait until the weekend if you need.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 30, 2007)

CB, are you ok with Penn (my PC) sort of having 2 dieties.  Desna is the one that you suggested but Calistria also seems like a very good fit due to him/her seeming to have a lot to do with luck.  Penn relies a lot on luck so it makes sense that he would worsip Calistria.

Part of my background is that Penn seems to have done something to displease Calistria as he has been very unlucky lately, with nothing going right.  He is trying to figure out what he has done wrong but at this stage he is unsure.  Penn's traveller background means that he has always known of Desna and what she stands for, due to many of his fellow travellers worshipping her.  Now that Calistria has seemingly turned against him for now, he has turned to Desna for a bit of guidance in finding his way back to Calistria's good books.

Also, are you ok with me playing CN?  I don't plan on going out of my way to be disruptive to the game.  I just planned to let him be a bit reckless in what he says and does sometimes.  His background is based around him believing that luck will carry him through so I think that CN is a good fit for him.  It's also why Calistria is a good fit for me.

Let me know if you're not because otherwise I will probably need to change my character background and personality a bit.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally got around to putting down the appearance, personality and background of my character over on the Gallery.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 30, 2007)

Olaf, I have no quibble with you taking Calistria for Penn's primary patron deity.  I feel duty-bound to let you know, however, that I'm reading Calistria as leaning more toward the evil end of neutrality than the good end.  Calistria's alignment is CN.  Her portfolio includes:  trickery, lust, and revenge.  Her domains are:  chaos, charm, knowledge, luck and trickery.  I don't expect that characters will be an exact duplicate of the deity they worship.  There is a lot of wiggle room there for Penn to be a follower of Calistria.  As the adventure progresses, however, you might find that my take on Calistria's evil tendencies might get in Penn's way if Calistria reacts toward her supplicant with disfavor.

As I read things, it also seems to my eye that most of the laity will worship different deities at different times, dependending upon circumstance.  A farmer who primarily pays homage to Erastil, for example, might also offer worship to Abadar on marketday or to Gozreh should a sea voyage to a larger city prove necessary.  Having Penn worship Calistria but also offer tribute to Desna is therefore not problematic, not at all. 

Kaodi, I'll download and look over your amended sheet later today as time permits.  Thanks for letting me know you're done.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 31, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Olaf, I have no quibble with you taking Calistria for Penn's primary patron deity.  I feel duty-bound to let you know, however, that I'm reading Calistria as leaning more toward the evil end of neutrality than the good end.  Calistria's alignment is CN.  Her portfolio includes:  trickery, lust, and revenge.  Her domains are:  chaos, charm, knowledge, luck and trickery.  I don't expect that characters will be an exact duplicate of the deity they worship.  There is a lot of wiggle room there for Penn to be a follower of Calistria.  As the adventure progresses, however, you might find that my take on Calistria's evil tendencies might get in Penn's way if Calistria reacts toward her supplicant with disfavor.
> 
> As I read things, it also seems to my eye that most of the laity will worship different deities at different times, dependending upon circumstance.  A farmer who primarily pays homage to Erastil, for example, might also offer worship to Abadar on marketday or to Gozreh should a sea voyage to a larger city prove necessary.  Having Penn worship Calistria but also offer tribute to Desna is therefore not problematic, not at all.
> 
> Kaodi, I'll download and look over your amended sheet later today as time permits.  Thanks for letting me know you're done.




No worries.  I think Penn will focus on the luck (and possibly trickery) side of Calistria.  As the campaign goes on, if I see that she is a bit more evil then her CN alignment would generally indicate, I may look at moving away from her and towards Desna.  Penn might have a moment of realisation where he realises that Calistria isn't exactly the diety he thought that she was.  I'm sure we can work it into the game somewhere.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 3, 2007)

Equipment and background story coming Monday. Raw stats up now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw your post in the RG just yesterday, Whizbang Dustyboots.  Thanks for getting that up.  

For those among our ranks who aren't residing in the U.S., Monday is Labor Day.  It's a federal holiday and, as is my wont, I'll largely be taking the day off.  We're to head to the beach for a picnic with our congregation.  If I end up coming home for a 2-hour intermission during the day so that my baby can nap, that'd be about the only time that I'll post today.  Other than that, I anticipate a Tuesday start on the game.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 3, 2007)

CB, my grandfather died on Sunday and the funeral is on Wednesday (basically Tuesday American time).  As such, don't be surprised if you don't see me around until Thursday (Wednesday American time).  If you need to assume anything like how Penn met the party, what he agree to etc., go right ahead.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 4, 2007)

Olaf, I'm sorry your grandfather died.  I hope you are well and that your family is well.  I can relate to your loss; my grandmother died April this year.  Were you close to your grandfather? ---I shan't worry if you don't reply; you've got a busy time ahead of you this week.

The game will wait.  The introduction is set up in such a way that you missing the first week of it won't be a huge issue.  Take the time you need.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 4, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Olaf, I'm sorry your grandfather died.  I hope you are well and that your family is well.  I can relate to your loss; my grandmother died April this year.  Were you close to your grandfather? ---I shan't worry if you don't reply; you've got a busy time ahead of you this week.
> 
> The game will wait.  The introduction is set up in such a way that you missing the first week of it won't be a huge issue.  Take the time you need.




Thanks for that CB.

My family is quite close so I saw my grandfather several times a year.  However he was Italian and spoke little English (and I don't speak Italian) so communicating with him was a little hard.  Because of that I probably didn't relate to him as much as I could have otherwise.  He was sick in hospital for a few weeks before he died so at least my family all got a chance to say goodbye to him. 

I don't imagine that I should be offline for too long.  We have a viewing tonight and the funeral tomorrow.  I'll be back at work and able to post on Thursday.  Don't hold up the game on my behalf.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 4, 2007)

Something just came up at work (a local official was just arrested, which obviously makes a newsroom a busy place). Equipment has been purchased. I'll bang out a background when I get a chance to breathe, probably during lunch.

It's as I said in this thread in the past: He's a scion of the Scarnetti clan, the child of one of the Scarnettis who violently made their move a generation again, and lost his life in the process. Rainer is an imperialist who genuinely believes that life under the empire is not just the will of the gods, but it's also the best thing for all those living in the region. He doesn't see himself as a bad man, nor the empire as a bad place (despite it "briefly losing its way" with the loss of its patron god), and will patiently explain his worldview with anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 5, 2007)

And all done!

Point me at the savages and those opposed to the light of empire!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 5, 2007)

Still really busy trying to square away my best friend with her acute back inflammation.  Her husband's deployed, so I and the other church members who've been swapping shifts at her place are all she's got.  Glad she's got us, though.  Looks like she'll be in bed at least through today again.  No time to start our game up.  Thanks for waiting, you guys have been polite and I appreciate that.  Seems like three of us have had issues crop up all at once this week, eh?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 7, 2007)

They do say that things come in threes.   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Whizbang, the Scarnettis provide an interesting dynamic within the town of Sandpoint.  As described by James Jacobs (who wrote Burnt Offerings), the Scarnettis value tradition, to the point where they strongly disapprove of several of the town's more liberal-leaning residents (namely in the form of the gay theater owner and the female abortionist and healer).  The Scarnettis are alluded to being borderline evil, in that they seem willing to cross the line of decency in order to keep to tradition and to insure profitability for their business ventures.

My question for you is two-fold.  Are you comfortable having your PC be a member of that family, their prejudices and tendencies included, and do you feel you can comfortably operate in the game, given the description of the Scarnetti family as written by Mr. Jacobs?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope to finalize character sheets on Friday and get the IC up as well on Friday.  I do have comments for Insight, kaodi, and Olaf's PCs, but being that the last time I reviewed the contents of the RG was ten days ago, it may well be that any comments I could post will be outdated due to you all having edited and revised in the interim.  That said, please state if there is something specific that you feel I should pay careful attention to on your character sheet.  If you have a specific question, drop a post so we can labor through this stuff on Friday during the day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Whizbang, the Scarnettis provide an interesting dynamic within the town of Sandpoint.  As described by James Jacobs (who wrote Burnt Offerings), the Scarnettis value tradition, to the point where they strongly disapprove of several of the town's more liberal-leaning residents (namely in the form of the gay theater owner and the female abortionist and healer).  The Scarnettis are alluded to being borderline evil, in that they seem willing to cross the line of decency in order to keep to tradition and to insure profitability for their business ventures.
> 
> My question for you is two-fold.  Are you comfortable having your PC be a member of that family, their prejudices and tendencies included, and do you feel you can comfortably operate in the game, given the description of the Scarnetti family as written by Mr. Jacobs?



Good lord, James Jacobs totally stole my character idea!   

Yeah, Rainer is supposed to be a bad man who just thinks he's one of the good guys. We'll see how long he lasts.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2007)

I've altered my character's background to more closely fit the adventure, as you had previously pointed out.  As long as the adaptation is fine, everything else should be all right.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't wait for you guys to start so I can follow along.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Insight, here are my questions and comments regarding Gron.  I wish to preface this comment to you and to the others by saying that we're all adults here.  Anything you think I may have wrong, please let me know.  If I've made a comment regarding your character that you feel is misguided, well...the character is yours.  You own him, so please feel free to disregard my ideas.  As long as you play by the rules as stipulated in the module and in the core D&D material, and by anything to which the group as a whole has previously agreed, I will be satisfied.  If I have a serious quibble with something regarding your PC, I will let you know in a respectful manner.  I require the same from my players.  Other than that, we're all here to have a good time and it is my intent to conduct the game with fun in mind.
[sblock]

How old is he?

Does his CG alignment match his background?---this question begets a subjective answer, I admit.  I'm basically looking for a reason why you took CG and not something like N, given Gron's admitted bloodlust.

Looks like you used a 29 point buy.  Please double check that; we're using 28 point buy for this game.

Thrown weapons (ie: the dagger) use Dex on attack and Str on damage.  Please double check your attack and damage for your thrown weapons, I think you may have jipped yourself.

Regarding Craft (bowyery), are you wanting Gron to make bows or arrows?  Bowyery will grant him the ability to craft bows.  Fletching would grant him the ability to replenish his (and others') arrow supply.  Just checking before we start playing.

Knowledge (local) as taken by Gron would support a knowledge of Sandpoint and a few of its outlying areas.  Is this what you intended?  Again, just checking.  Perhaps more importantly, Knowledge (local) isn't a ranger class skill (at least not as published by the PHB).  Unless I missed something somewhere in the RotRL PG where local is suggested as a class skill for rangers, I will allow you to take local as a class skill but you'll need to give up one of the other knowledge skills that rangers normally get.  Let me know if you feel I've overlooked something here.

The belt of goblin skulls will not go over well in towns and may even be off-putting enough that some shopkeepers and hosteliers will charge more or deny service (at least at the start of the adventure).  I get why you'd want the belt for your PC; the items is supported by the character's background.

There is more than one goblin tribe in the area, and they are all distinct and compete with one another.  Would you be interested in working with me to select a particular tribe to have kidnapped Gron when he was younger, or would you prefer I surprise you with a DM selection?

If you want Gron's favored enemy to work against goblins, might I suggest swapping favored enemy ("humanoid") to favored enemy (goblinoid)?  Goblinoid would give you bonuses to both goblins and hobgoblins.

Please add in Gron's ranger level and his Cha bonus to his Wild Empathy check.

You've taken a character flaw (weak will) from UA.  That's fine.  Would you like me to roll to see if Gron gets a character trait from that same book?  It'd be random but randomness if fun, eh?

Please take a look at Gron's fortitude save.  I'm getting Fort +3, not Fort +4.

Gron's skill points look to be correctly tabulated and distributed, thank you.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Olaf, here are my comments regarding Penn:
[sblock]
In talking with you here in the OOC and from reading your background for Penn, I have no issue with Penn's CN alignment.  CN is a well-justified choice, based on his background.  From a DM standpoint, I appreciate your intention to use the alignment as a means to further the story.  When things stagnate in the game, as all games are at times wont to do, we can look to Penn to do something inspired that will get us into the next vignette.

With a Dex of 16, Penn's AC looks like it should be 16, not 17.  His touch AC should be 14, not 15.  Please double check that.

Ditto with Penn's Reflex save.  A Dex of 16 should get him a save of +6, not +7.

Ditto with all ranged attacks.  If you feel I've missed something, let me know, but it looks like a simple accounting error across the board with regard to a 16 vice an 18 Dex.

Skill points look to be correctly tabulated and distributed.  Please do go ahead and adjust for the +3 Dex modifier, though.  The Hide check should go at +10, not +4.  Knowledge (local) will apply to Sandpoint unless your background supports some different locale or you simply wish it to apply elsewhere.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Kaodi, here are my comments regarding Pythas:
[sblock]
The background story of the Burnt Offerings adventure is predicated on the assumption that goblins in the Sandpoint area have been lying somewhat low in recent years.  Any raids by goblins, and I am not denying that raids would have been conducted, would likely have been small in scale.  Please double check your background for Pythas to make certain that past events fit with the bucolic feel of the areas surrounding Sandpoint.

Everything else looked fairly well straight to my eye.  Thank you.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Blind Azathoth, here are my comments regarding Ravi:
[sblock]
First off, nicely written background.  It's very workmanlike in that it explains the details of the character that it needs to and is based in reality.  Nothing seems extravagant or out-of-place.  I enjoy that in a character.  It's well-written, the prose is precise and is correct.  Thank you for including so many ties to Sandpoing (the father, being an acolyte to Zantus, etc.)  Gives me something to work with.

The feats Augment Healing and Improved Power are both fine.  Thank you for utilizing Dragon material for your character.

If you could please select a sub-race of Human for Ravi, that would be grand.  Choices include Varisian, Chelaxian, and Shoanti.  Shoanti may not be the best choice, but either of the other two would probably fit nicely.  With the proper touch, you could get Shoanti to work if you wanted it so.

I'm having a hard time reconciling your language/skill point selection.  You've got Chelaxian, Common, Draconic, Dwarvish, Elvish, Goblin, Thassilonian, and Varisian listed.  You spent 4 skill points on languages and have a +2 Int.  Common you get for free.  Unless there's a racial thing with either Varisian or Chelaxian going on there, you may have overextended yourself by one language.  Let me know.

You've spent only 28/36 skill points for Ravi.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots, here are my comments regarding Rainier:
[sblock]
Actually, I have no comments other than to say I like the name Rainier.  The name's Germanesque quality seems well-suited to the manner in which the module describes the Scarnetti clan as being traditionalists in all the worst senses of that term.  

All else with the stats looks, to my eye, to be correct.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock]I think I handled that OK... the idea is that my character is in Sandpoint _despite_ not having followed any goblins there, not because he followed them there. He was just looking to take a break and chill for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 7, 2007)

And my response!

[sblock]Thank you kindly for the response to the background. As for the lack of a sub-race, I apologize; he is of Chelaxian descent, though I did not note it on the sheet, and (at least according to the Player's Guide) his ancestry gives him the Chelaxian tongue as a bonus language, as well.

I'm not quite sure how I missed the skill point error. Thank you for pointing it out; I shall spend the remaining points shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, Kaodi and Blind Azathoth.  

Kaodi, I understand your point of view.  As I said on the prior page of this thread, I respect player ownership of respective characters; with regard to Pythas's background, if you are content, then I am content.

I will attempt to get the IC up and running here in the next two hours.  Hang tight.  It's likely that I won't include a lot of background info in my originating post.  I think, and this is something of a departure for me, I might prefer to let you guys get the ball rolling by having you post rather than have the DM start the majority of play.  Call it an experiment.   

Edit:  I've got the map of Sandpoint and its key posted in our new IC thread.  I've reserved the second post in said thread and will fill it later today with the adventure start.  Until I do, I ask that you enjoy the map but hold off posting.  That you might be able to better view the map of Sandpoint, I have included a thumbnail that you can either click on or download.  If you've exhausted multiple attempts to clearly discern the map of Sandpoint, please e-mail me so we can work out something.  Three of you are natives of Sandpoint and will need to know the town's shops and layout.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2007)

There, it's up.  Post at will, please. 

Burnt Offerings IC


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2007)

I've edited your original post slightly to make it easier for me to reply.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 1. How old is he?
> 2. Does his CG alignment match his background?---this question begets a subjective answer, I admit.  I'm basically looking for a reason why you took CG and not something like N, given Gron's admitted bloodlust.
> 3. Looks like you used a 29 point buy.  Please double check that; we're using 28 point buy for this game.
> ...




[sblock]
1.  Gron is 23 years old.
2.  The bloodlust thing is really only against goblins (it explains the whole favored enemy thing).  I'd prefer to have Gron otherwise be a happy-go-lucky kind of guy.  Hence the CG.
3.  I had his WIS too high.  Fixed.
4.  Yeah, I had his STR bonus for attack.  Fixed.
5.  I'll split the Craft skill ranks between those two.  Honestly, the Craft skill is so wonky, I'm tempted to scrap it altogether, but unfortunately, it fits in rather well with Gron's background.  I'm not going to take more than one or two ranks in it.
6.  Gron took it as a cross-class skill.  I don't want to replace any of Gron's current class skills.
7.  Gron isn't giving up his belt.   
8.  Well, it would have to be whichever tribe was around where Gron grew up.  If there's no way to determine that, just roll randomly I guess.
9.  Fixed.
10.  Gron has a -1 Cha and is 1st level.  They negate each other, hence the d20 flat roll.
11.  Go randomness go.
12.  Fixed.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2007)

Insight, on the character trait chart from Unearthed Arcana, I rolled a 53%, which nets Gron the Passionate trait.  Benefit: +1 to Fort.  Drawback: -1 to Will.  Roleplaying Ideas: Characters with this trait might be gruff and place extreme value on overcoming physical obstacles, or conversely, their weakness against magical enchantments might leave them fascinated and fearful of such things.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone else interested in taking a random roll of the dice on the UA Character Trait chart?


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Insight, on the character trait chart from Unearthed Arcana, I rolled a 53%, which nets Gron the Passionate trait.  Benefit: +1 to Fort.  Drawback: -1 to Will.  Roleplaying Ideas: Characters with this trait might be gruff and place extreme value on overcoming physical obstacles, or conversely, their weakness against magical enchantments might leave them fascinated and fearful of such things.




Wow, that's a big hit on my Will save, considering my flaw is a -3 to Will saves.  Any chance I could get a re-roll?  As it stands, I have almost no chance to ever make a Will save.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 9, 2007)

Sure.  Do you want Door #1, Door #2, or no door at all?  What you pick is what you're stuck with, though.    

Same deal for the rest of you guys.  I'll roll twice on the Unearthed Arcana character traits table.  If you feel like a bit of a gamble, you may pick my first or my second roll.  If you don't feel like a bit of a gamble, no worries, just ignore this post.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Olaf, here are my comments regarding Penn:
> [sblock]
> In talking with you here in the OOC and from reading your background for Penn, I have no issue with Penn's CN alignment.  CN is a well-justified choice, based on his background.  From a DM standpoint, I appreciate your intention to use the alignment as a means to further the story.  When things stagnate in the game, as all games are at times wont to do, we can look to Penn to do something inspired that will get us into the next vignette.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comments CB.  My reply is as follows:

That's good to hear in regards to the CN.  Like I said, I plan to use it to play him as a bit of an unpredictable PC whose views and decisions can be a little whimsical and unwise from time to time.  If it gets out of hand feel free to let me know and I'll bring it back in check.

As for the Dex errors, Penn actually has an 18 Dex, not 16 as I mistakenly listed.  I bought a Dex 16 with point buy and because he is a Halfling it increases to Dex 18 (I also bought a 12 Str which dropped to 10 Str).  I forgot to change to 18 Dex at the top of his character sheet (but I did drop the Str to 10) but I assumed an 18 Dex in all my calculations.  That is why they all seem incorrect.     

As for the Hide skill, that was a typo.  You are correct, it should be +10.     

I'm fine with taking the Knowledge (Local) as Knowledge (Sandpoint).  I'll change it so that it reads that instead.

Let me know if you have any other comments.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sure.  Do you want Door #1, Door #2, or no door at all?  What you pick is what you're stuck with, though.
> 
> Same deal for the rest of you guys.  I'll roll twice on the Unearthed Arcana character traits table.  If you feel like a bit of a gamble, you may pick my first or my second roll.  If you don't feel like a bit of a gamble, no worries, just ignore this post.




I was interested CB but in most cases the drawbacks seem to more severe than the actual benefits.  Considering they tell you to roll randomly I thought they would have been a little more balanced.   :\ 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sure.  Do you want Door #1, Door #2, or no door at all?  What you pick is what you're stuck with, though.
> 
> Same deal for the rest of you guys.  I'll roll twice on the Unearthed Arcana character traits table.  If you feel like a bit of a gamble, you may pick my first or my second roll.  If you don't feel like a bit of a gamble, no worries, just ignore this post.




Yeah, sure.  I assume if you get the same result, you'd re-roll til you get something else?


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 9, 2007)

It might be nice to pick up a trait like Absent Minded or Cautious for Ravi, but the chance of getting something wholly inappropriate like Aggressive, Brawler, or Illiterate is too high for me to risk randomness. Methinks I ought play it safe.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 9, 2007)

Regarding the randomness of the character traits, I agree.  Basically, it's just a tawdry bit of fun for us before we start the game off in earnest.  And, yes, Insight, because of the repercussions for Gron for the Will save thing, I'd re-roll if I met with the Passionate trait a second time.  For your character at least.  That said, do you want Door #1 or Door #2, Insight?


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, um, door #2


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 10, 2007)

Gron is Torpid.  He is sluggish and slow to react to danger but is also resistant to others' commands.  Benefit: Gron gains a +1 bonus on saves against enchantment (compulsion) effects.  Drawback:  Gron takes a -2 penalty on initiative checks.  Roleplaying Ideas:  Torpid characters may be seen as lazy, or as methodical and measured in their actions.

If you are in agreement, I would like to amend the +1 bonus on saves against enchantment (compulsion) effects to a +1 bonus on saves against *all* mind-affecting effects (this will include enchantment (compulsion) spells, but will widen the scope of the trait a hair).


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 10, 2007)

Is everyone able to read my posts clearly if I post Penn's quotes in Red?  Let me know if it isn't and I'll change colours.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Gron is Torpid.  He is sluggish and slow to react to danger but is also resistant to others' commands.  Benefit: Gron gains a +1 bonus on saves against enchantment (compulsion) effects.  Drawback:  Gron takes a -2 penalty on initiative checks.  Roleplaying Ideas:  Torpid characters may be seen as lazy, or as methodical and measured in their actions.
> 
> If you are in agreement, I would like to amend the +1 bonus on saves against enchantment (compulsion) effects to a +1 bonus on saves against *all* mind-affecting effects (this will include enchantment (compulsion) spells, but will widen the scope of the trait a hair).




Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 10, 2007)

-2 to init is hard to swallow.  Thanks for taking it well.  I admire that.  And the +1 to saves vs. mind-affecting spells should help.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 10, 2007)

I read the site on the default black background setting; red font shows up well on my screen.  I use red font to delineate damage taken by characters, but I see no reason why you can't use the same color for Penn's speech.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 10, 2007)

The red also looks fine here.

CB, would you like the rest of us to choose colors for our speech, as well?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 10, 2007)

If you would like to use colored font for your character's speech, please go ahead and do so.  I won't ask it of anyone, however.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks to those of you that replied.  If anyone else has trouble reading it.

Personally I find it easier to read speech if it is in a different colour to the rest of a person's post.  The different colours also help me to associate the comments with the different PC's.

Of course, all of that is just my personal preference.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 11, 2007)

Like all right-thinking peoples, I support the empire and use a black background at ENWorld.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 11, 2007)

I shall opt for orange, then, if it is not a problem for anyone.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2007)

Green?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 11, 2007)

Against, the default emp---I mean black---background, green shows up less well, but I'm perfectly capable of using my mouse to highlight your green font, rendering it more readable to my eye.  No worries.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 11, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> I shall opt for orange, then, if it is not a problem for anyone.




Blind Azathoth, I use the Stealth skin to view the forums (usually at work    ).  The orange is a little difficult for me to read with that skin.  If you could choose a different colour I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 11, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Green?




I'm ok with green.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 11, 2007)

No problem, good Sir Olaf. Is dark orange any better? Or, if not that, then olive?


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Opted for olive.

I hope you don't mind that I handled the description of the cathedral, CB, though I left most of it fairly vague, in case you wish to fill in any other details yourself. I hope you also don't mind that I read the Sandpoint chapter of the book--but nothing else yet, I promise!

I also apologize for the probably hard-to-read speech--I'll try to keep Ravi's stuttering monologues to a minimum from now on.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 11, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Opted for olive.
> 
> I hope you don't mind that I handled the description of the cathedral, CB, though I left most of it fairly vague, in case you wish to fill in any other details yourself. I hope you also don't mind that I read the Sandpoint chapter of the book--but nothing else yet, I promise!
> 
> I also apologize for the probably hard-to-read speech--I'll try to keep Ravi's stuttering monologues to a minimum from now on.




That seems ok.  Thanks for that Blind Azathoth.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind that I handled the description of the cathedral, CB, though I left most of it fairly vague, in case you wish to fill in any other details yourself.



PbP is basically my creative writing outlet.  I DM in this venue so that I can work on description and therefore am territorial about describing NPCs and locations.  In this particular case, however, you acquitted yourself well in your description of the cathedral.  About the only thing left to add in is that the cathedral contains not just stone and glass but open wood beams in the ceiling--a small but perhaps essential detail, given Rainier's participation in the party and the general noteworthiness of both the Scarnetti lumber industry and Sandpoint Carpenter's Guild.  

All--I hope it's obvious but in case it isn't, I'm attempting to start play off with some roleplay in which I've paired you guys off into groups of two.   Because Rainier expressed interest in the cathedral, I placed him with Ravi on the tour.  Because Phythas and Penn are both pint-sized, I went with the obvious if a bit cliche method of pairing them together.  Gron, largely an oddity, and also the fifth of the team, I put with an NPC as befitting the "outsider-looking-in" quality to his character.  It's my hope that you'll run with these pairings or that, failing that, you'll break up and grab whomever best pleases you to be your initial partner in crime as we get the proverbial ball rolling.  

I'll wait until tonight to see whether anything else shakes out in terms of non-combat roleplay and then I intend to further the story along to the next vignette.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 13, 2007)

Kaodi, instead of both of us typing out our character's life stories, are you happy for me to just post that Penn and Phythas spend some time talking to each other and sharing stories?

I (still) haven't filled in all of Penn's background, etc., in his Rogue Gallery post but you would be able to assume that Phythas got a good idea of what his life story was (he tends to tell people a little more than he should at times    ).

CB, are you ok with this or would you like us to play it out?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm fine with that, Olaf.  I feel that we got our foot in the door and enjoyed a bit of social roleplay this week and are off to a start.  At this point, I'm looking for a comfortable juncture at which to forward the story to this evening.  Having broken you all up into three separate groups, I've made that task a little harder on myself but I think we're collectively coming to a head on things.  I need to have Shayliss respond to Gron's offer of a walk in the woods, but other than that, I don't think there are more strings that I need to tie up before fast-forwarding.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 13, 2007)

Incidentally, I do count non-combat encounters toward XP--even when the module doesn't specifically prescribe doing so.  Because PbP is notoriously slow, I also like to hand out what I term monthly active rp XP awards.  I take your character's overall level and multiply it by 100 and award said amount at the end of the month to all players who have been posting regularly.  A 3rd-level PC, for example, would get 300 XP per month simply for having the player owner post.  If you were 2nd level for 29 days of the month but hit 3rd level on or before the last day of the month, you get 3rd-level XP.  When players need or want to be absent, I usually go ahead and award the active rp bonus if that player has given us a head's up either here or to me via e-mail.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm fine with whatever XP method you use CB.  Just as long as we don't get too far ahead in XP compared to what we should be for the encounters to be challenging for us.

I give XP for roleplaying in my face to face group.  At one stage I had to really scale back the roleplaying XP because of several sessions without much combat or plot advancement.  Everyone was still having fun but the PC's got a fair bit of XP without really achieving much in game.  If things kept going the way they were going I would have had to adjust all the combat encounters to provide them with a challenge.

Just something to keep in mind.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 13, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> When players need or want to be absent, I usually go ahead and award the active rp bonus if that player has given us a head's up either here or to me via e-mail.




On that note CB, my wife is due to give birth today.  Having said that, I'm guessing that she won't actually give birth until next week at the earliest.  I just thought that I would let you know in case I suddenly disappear for a few days.

After the baby is born I'll be on annual leave for 3 weeks to help with the baby.  I expect that I'll still be able to find 5 minutes in my day to post for my character so there shouldn't really be any interruption.

However, I guess there are a number of things that could happen that might stop me from posting.  Should this be the case feel free to run my character for me.  I'd prefer if you didn't kill my character in that time  .  (In all honesty though, do whatever you need to do to keep the game going, I can always make a new character should something go really wrong.)

Like I said though, if everything is relatively "normal" (like anything is normal after a baby!   ) I should still be able to post regularly.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 13, 2007)

Take the time you need to enjoy your baby, your wife, and life as a burgeoning family.  It's a very sweet time.  Speaking only from my own experience, I found that while it seems like you've been tired forever and ever with no end in sight, the whole of it is actually very short.  

When I didn't see too much of you here earlier this week I had taken to wondering if maybe your wife had given birth.  Some days you'll have time, other days you won't.  Thanks for the head's up, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

...and we're off!

Welcome to Paizo's Burnt Offerings, folks.


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2007)

CB, we never really resolved the issue with Craft, so what I'm going to do is just pay for the Longbow and arrows and we can figure something out later, if necessary.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, that certainly explains the feeling I've had that I'd left something undone!  Thanks for reminding me, Insight.  Yeah, Craft bugs me too.  It's a touch complicated.  I'll see if I can attempt a rework of that particular skill over the weekend.  When I initially brought up the issue, my main question was whether you were wanting to take bowery or fletchery but you've already answered that by stating you prefer bowery.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 14, 2007)

Somehow it seems rather fitting that Penn missed both the Spot and Listen checks.  He was probably thinking about something totally irrelevant instead of paying attention to what was going on around him!    

At least he managed to get second in the initiative order (and so he should with a +8 modifier!).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

Insight, I see that in the IC you've linked to dice rolls for Gron.  I double-checked the original post in this thread and to my dismay realized that I never included a statement to the effect that I'll be handling all rolls by hand.  Realizing that this may be a sticking point for some, I hereby declare that as DM, I'm going to be handling all dice rolls.  If this is untenable to anyone, you may want to take this opportunity to bow out of the game.  I'm very, very sorry that I neglected to mention my intent to handle rolls.  As players, you guys had the right to know that up front.  

That said, it is very helpful to me and I definitely appreciate it when players post specific attack/damage/skill/ability score modifiers to whatever it is they're attempting to do at the bottom of the post.  An example might look something like:



> Grotz swings his greataxe at the dragon.
> 
> *Greataxe +4, 1d12+6 dmg.*






> Rowan casts sleep at the kuo-toas and moves 20 feet.
> 
> *Sleep, Will DC 15.  Move 20 feet to square M13.*


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 14, 2007)

Will we get to know what our rolls results are CB?  I imagine this information will be useful for characters using Power Attack for instance.  Otherwise we won't know if we missed because you rolled a 2 for our character or that we hit AC 20 but it still wasn't good enough.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure, I can do that.  It'll help keep combat modifiers straight and will probably lend a sense of surity that you're not getting screwed over by the DM.  I'll slap it in spoiler tags at the bottom of every combat round.  

On yet another side note, I don't intend to map for this game.  I map for my three other games here and it by far and away takes the most time.  I'll be nixing mapping for this and all my future PbP endeavors.  If we get into the throes of a combat and everyone can't seem to keep their bearings straight, I may post a map for a round or two just to get us all on the level.  That'll be about it, though.  When the module provides visuals (a rarity), I'll scan and post those for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not worried about you screwing us over on our rolls (there are many other ways DM's can do this to players if they really want to anyway), it was more from us being able to make the best decisions tactically for our PC's.

As for mapping, as long as you give us a clear idea of distances between us, our enemies, etc., it shouldn't cause us too much trouble.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2007)

That's fine, CB.  Just ignore my results then.  Would you like us to sblock our game mechanic related stuff?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you, Insight and Olaf.  You can sblock it or leave it visible, it won't matter to me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 15, 2007)

Insight, give me a ping via e-mail, please, so you and I can work out which tribe kidnapped Gron.  wlburford at hotmail dot com.  Thanks.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 15, 2007)

Insight, I searched the Houserules forum for revamps on the Craft skill and came up with something that I'm considering trying out for Burnt Offerings.  Here's a cut and paste of someone else's idea that seemed 1.) simple and 2.) respectable:



> Here are the basics.
> Every 3 points of DC takes 1 day.
> For every 6 points you excede the DC it drops the time needed by 1 day to a minimum of 1.
> Masterwork and other such additions add to the orginal DC.



I like the "every 3 points of DC takes 1 day" part.  I may want to retool the "every 6 points you exceed the DC" part, though at this juncture I'm not sure precisely how.  Got any ideas?  Masterwork items, magical items, and items made from unusual or expensive raw materials will take longer than the 3 points of DC/1 day formula proposed above and will have a fairly stiff DC to boot.  I'd like to keep the part of the Craft skill from the PHB that stipulates that raw materials cost 1/3 of the item's price.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I like the "every 3 points of DC takes 1 day" part.  I may want to retool the "every 6 points you exceed the DC" part, though at this juncture I'm not sure precisely how.  Got any ideas?  Masterwork items, magical items, and items made from unusual or expensive raw materials will take longer than the 3 points of DC/1 day formula proposed above and will have a fairly stiff DC to boot.  I'd like to keep the part of the Craft skill from the PHB that stipulates that raw materials cost 1/3 of the item's price.




The time factor is really the problematic part of the SRD Craft rules.  This looks to be a reasonable modification to those poorly planned rules.  I'm OK with it, and whatever further modifications you wish to make to it.

For the purposes of more complex or masterwork items, one option is to change the increment of the skill check result.  For example, for a masterwork item, the reduction is only done for every 8 by which you make the check.

Or, if you want to use the base price as a control, base the time on the price, not the Craft DC.  It takes one day for every X gp.  Then, you can reduce as above with a skill check.  That's not very realistic of course (in reality, it takes just as much time to make a 5,000gp gold necklace as a 1sp hammer), but it should work for most purposes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 15, 2007)

If Rainier ever becomes a bit too dickish, let me know, and I'll rein him in. I'm just wondering how unpleasant (and not in the classic Dudley Doright paladin fashion) he can be while still being a Lawful Good paladin.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 16, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If Rainier ever becomes a bit too dickish, let me know, and I'll *rein* him in. I'm just wondering how unpleasant (and not in the classic Dudley Doright paladin fashion) he can be while still being a Lawful Good paladin.




 

I don't think it was intentional but I still found it funny!  Then again, I am easily amused.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 16, 2007)

With regard to Rainier's dicknosity, as long as everyone's working together as a team to get through encounters, I tend to be satisfied.  If another player wants to pick a bone with you about Rainier, I expect said player to bring it up in good time so that bad feelings aren't left to fester.  

Until today I had no idea the word "dicknosity" might ever escape my fingers...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots, Rainier has a strength of 14 and wields a greatsword.  Should he not be doing two-handed damage for 2d6+3 vice the 2d6+2 you have on his character sheet?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 17, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Also, remember that I get +4 to attack goblinoids instead of +3 because I'm a gnome.



I caught what seems like it may be an error on Whizbang's sheet but missed--as did you, apparently--Phythas's racial bonus.

I count on you guys to know your characters well enough to be able to include these tidbits in any OOC attack/damage comments you make in individual rounds.  I'm bound to miss bits here and there, which is why players need to be responsible for knowing their sheets.  If you or I miss something one round, I'll do my best to make sure we don't mess it up for subsequent rounds but am unlikely to edit past rounds to include whatever it was we forgot.  About the only time I'll do that is when some gross error has occured, resulting in grievous injury or death to a PC.  NPCs, however, can almost always expect to get the shaft if the DM forgets a tidbit.  I'd probably only grant revisionist history to an NPC if it was a major villain and/or the storyline hinged on the mistake.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Whizbang Dustyboots, Rainier has a strength of 14 and wields a greatsword.  Should he not be doing two-handed damage for 2d6+3 vice the 2d6+2 you have on his character sheet?



Please feel free to find as many errors that result in Rainier being more badass as you can.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think anyone has Precise Shot yet.  Without it, if you're firing into melee it's a -4 to attacks.

And, yes, Blind Azathoth, if by Ravi's turn there are no targets left, I'll pause for you to amend Ravi's stated action.  I normally try to pause even the middle of combat rounds if the battlemap has become so skewed as to render someone's stated action irrelevant or heavily ill-advised.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 19, 2007)

CB, just out of curiosity, why did Phythas get 2 attacks against the Goblin?  AoO?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, that was a pretty nice critical... why can't I roll that well with my own dice? 

Is the group now moving to the burning table or the docks? Rainier headed for the table first, along with the Mayor and Hemlock, but Gron and Phythas have "followed" Rainier to the docks...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 19, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Wow, that was a pretty nice critical... why can't I roll that well with my own dice?
> 
> Is the group now moving to the burning table or the docks? Rainier headed for the table first, along with the Mayor and Hemlock, but Gron and Phythas have "followed" Rainier to the docks...




Personally I'm just following Phythas blindly.  Penn is still too busy thinking about that crossbow shot to be paying much attention to where he is going or what is actually happening.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Wow, that was a pretty nice critical... why can't I roll that well with my own dice?
> 
> Is the group now moving to the burning table or the docks? Rainier headed for the table first, along with the Mayor and Hemlock, but Gron and Phythas have "followed" Rainier to the docks...




Gron is headed to the docks.  He doesn't care about the burning table.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 19, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> CB, just out of curiosity, why did Phythas get 2 attacks against the Goblin?  AoO?



Penn and Phythas both got two attacks against the goblin.  The second attacks were attacks of opportunity.  These are demarcated as AoO in the sblocked "Die Rolls" section of my last post in the IC.  

Basically, the goblin picked up a length of rope.  I determined that the goblin's action was pretty much akin to picking a weapon up off the ground and therefore awarded an AoO to both Penn and Phythas.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Penn and Phythas both got two attacks against the goblin.  The second attacks were attacks of opportunity.  These are demarcated as AoO in the sblocked "Die Rolls" section of my last post in the IC.
> 
> Basically, the goblin picked up a length of rope.  I determined that the goblin's action was pretty much akin to picking a weapon up off the ground and therefore awarded an AoO to both Penn and Phythas.




Cool, I thought it was an AoO but I couldn't figure out why.  I think I must have glossed over the bit where the Goblin picked up the rope.  I just wanted to check in case there was something else I was missing.

My wife is going into hospital in just under 3 hours from now to be induced.  I expect that I won't be around for a couple of days at least.  Feel free to have me follow Phythas around and/or be in awe of Ravi and Rainier.  Penn's happy to go along with whatever might have a bit of coin in it for him (he's a little short on funds at the moment).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 19, 2007)

By now you're likely at the hospital with your wife while she delivers the baby.  Being induced can be painful.  I have prayed for you for a smooth delivery, a healthy baby, and that your wife comes through the delivery safely.  

I'll look after Penn until you're feeling up to returning.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 20, 2007)

CB, the baby was delivered safe and sound (see my thread in the Off-Topic forum for pictures and more details).  I'm not sure when I'll be back to running Penn as per normal though.  I imagine that the next couple of days will still be pretty hectic.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, Olaf and Mrs. Olaf.    I posted about the baby pics in the off-topic thread.  Thanks for sharing!  Our baby, almost a year old now, is named Sophia.  So, close to Sophie but not quite.  

*All:*  I've copied and pasted from the paizo.com blog a list of Golarian holy symbols into post #2 of this thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2007)

Kaodi, please double check these numbers for Phythas's attack versus a goblin and let me know if you spot a discrepancy.

Strength 12 = +1
Racial bonus vs. goblinoid = +1
Fighter BAB = +1
Weapon Focus (hooked hammer) = +1
*Size modifier vs another small-sized creature = +0*
Total = +4

Adding in Charge = +2
Total = +6 

Just want to make sure I've got that straight.  Incidentally, can any of you folks who are good at figuring math reason with me whether small-sized characters who fight other small-sized creatures should both have their respective attack and AC bonuses yanked or would it better to just leave both bonuses in place all the time?  ie:  Phythas and Penn are Small.  They get +1 to attack and +1 to AC because of their size.  The goblin is also Small.  It gets +1 to attack and +1 to AC because of its size.  I can either remember to yank size modifiers for attack and AC for equivalent-size combatants or I can simply leave everyone's size modifier in place.  Statistically, is there a difference?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2007)

Blind Azathoth, apologies for missing that Ravi speaks Goblin.  When I referenced your character sheet, his list of known languages was so freakin' long--and at 1st level!--that I'm guessing I glossed over it and missed seeing it mixed in there in the middle.  

It's nice to see a PC with a bunch of languages.  I don't always see that in my games, so I'm appreciative.


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Incidentally, can any of you folks who are good at figuring math reason with me whether small-sized characters who fight other small-sized creatures should both have their respective attack and AC bonuses yanked or would it better to just leave both bonuses in place all the time?  ie:  Phythas and Penn are Small.  They get +1 to attack and +1 to AC because of their size.  The goblin is also Small.  It gets +1 to attack and +1 to AC because of its size.  I can either remember to yank size modifiers for attack and AC for equivalent-size combatants or I can simply leave everyone's size modifier in place.  Statistically, is there a difference?




It's easier to leave all the size modifiers in place all the time.  There is no difference between two combatants of the same size fighting each other, but you might run into trouble in mixed groups.  Easier to just apply all of those mods all the time - that way, you don't accidentally forget one.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 22, 2007)

All modifiers, all the time.

Imagine you were trying to do it seperately with a combat consisting of a large creature, a medium creature, a small create and a tiny creature. You would have to recalculate the difference every time someone attacked.

Small vs. small? Nothing. Small vs. tiny? +1 atk and AC for the tiny. Large vs. tiny? +4 atk and AC for the tiny. Colossal vs. Fine? +16 Atk and AC for the fine. And if I made any screwups in that math, it proves the point.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.  

Being a sometimes forgetful sort of person, I'm inclined to leave everyone's modifiers in place all the time.  I'll edit the last combat post to reflect this for Phythas.  (ie: we'll go with +7 vice +6).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my children has a fever and flu-like symptoms.  I had her at home today, caring for her, and will likely have her out of kindergarten tomorrow as well.  Apologies, but until she is well enough to return to school, I will be otherwise occupied and won't be posting.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 25, 2007)

Clearly your kindergartener has a soft spot for goblins! Hopefully she will feel well soon.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 25, 2007)

No worries CB.  I hope she gets better soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  See you on the flip side.  Olaf, I hope you and your wife are home from the hospital by now.  _With_ the baby.  Whizbang, you were so quiet when you had your baby earlier this summer that I largely missed commenting on the event.  Apologies.  I hope by now you're in the groove of things.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 25, 2007)

Well! Such baby-oriented news of late...

I'm sorry to hear your daughter is unwell, CB, but glad (though I am late to say so) to hear yours is well, Olaf; to CB, I hope that she feels well again soon, and to Olaf, I hope that she continues being well; and to Whizbang, I hope yours stays well as well or feels more well if she is not so well; and to Kaodi, well, I have no idea if you even have a child, much less if he or she is well or not well, but just in case you do: I wish them well, as well.

Well... I think that's all the wells for me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent a similar message to the players in my other games via e-mail, but since I haven't got an e-mail address for you guys, I'll simply let you all know here that I'm bowing out of online activity, DMing included.  My girls have taken turns being sick this week and since the course I'm taking this semester is relatively simple, I've had some time during my day to catch up on a few long-standing projects around the house.  Gardening, mostly.  But also some cooking and baking, which are two of my chief hobbies.  Despite the girls being sick this week, I've found I've had quite an enjoyable time outside between their naps, raking and tending to planters.  It was really nice not to have to post.  Since I'm also going to be sending out a spate of medical school applications in preparation for starting my MD next year (fingers crossed on that one), now seems like a good time to quit DMing.  We just started this game and to tell you the truth I thought at first that I'd keep just this one game and let my others go, but after a night's sleep I think I'd rather let the whole lot of them go.  This may be my last year as a full-time stay-at-home mom and I'd like to enjoy domesticity while it is still mine to enjoy.

I'm sorry to disappoint you guys.  Deciding to let this game go was hard for me.  I hope someone else starts up a Burnt Offerings game soon and that all of you get in on it. 

Kaodi, good luck with school.  Olaf, good luck with family life.  Whizbang, good luck at work and with your new child.  Insight, you're fairly private about your private life but I wish you well and I hope you enjoy good gaming.  Blind Azathoth, it's been a pleasure having you in the game.  Ravi would have been a smashing success in this game, and I'm sorry to be bailing on you.  Thank you all for being such good writers in your posts!  I always appreciate that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 28, 2007)

No worries, CB. Take care of those kids and crank out those applications. I've got one myself to send out before the end of the year that I'm really nervous about.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 28, 2007)

I won't say that I'm not disappointed CB, because I would love to have seen where this game would have gone.  However, having said that, I completely understand your decision.  Best of luck with your family and your future.    

Adam AKA Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, CanadienneBacon, and best of luck.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah, a shame... I was really enjoying the game. But life cannot revolve around D&D, I suppose! And at least you had the courtesy to actually _tell_ us about this. Quite a few of the DMs I've played with here have simply vanished, or just ignored their games until the players stopped sending them private messages asking what was going on...

Anyway, enough grumbling. I too wish you the best of luck in life, CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  I dislike quitting things but have simply come to a point in my life when I'm ready to do less gaming.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys.  I dislike quitting things but have simply come to a point in my life when I'm ready to do less gaming.




Totally understand, CB.  I've come close to that point many, many times.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been out of the online/internet loop for just about a year now.  I'm considering restarting this game and want to know who is available and who may be interested in resuming this particular PbP.  Caveat:  I'm not 100% sure myself whether I can or want to do it.  Just mulling options, so to speak.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I've been out of the online/internet loop for just about a year now.  I'm considering restarting this game and want to know who is available and who may be interested in resuming this particular PbP.  Caveat:  I'm not 100% sure myself whether I can or want to do it.  Just mulling options, so to speak.





Welcome back, CB. I hope you get this game going. I've been playing in Hewligan's Burnt Offerings Game, and (I think) we are at the last encounter. (For time frame reference, we started in early Novemeber, so Burnt Offerings takes about 9 months to play through via PbP). Anyway, it is an extremely fun adventure...I'm sure if you start it up, you'll get lots of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhun, if someone who had previously committed to this game doesn't show back up or is no longer interested, are you interested in either filling in and playing an abandoned PC or creating a new character?  Again, not saying anything's definite, just polling for interest.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Rhun, if someone who had previously committed to this game doesn't show back up or is no longer interested, are you interested in either filling in and playing an abandoned PC or creating a new character?  Again, not saying anything's definite, just polling for interest.





That would be fine, although I don't really want to have to play a cleric again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 7, 2008)

Poor Rhun, always the cleric, never the bride.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 8, 2008)

A quick check of my e-mail contacts lists proved that I no longer have players' e-mail addresses.  Wanting to personally contact each of you to inquire of potential interest in resuming this game, I have used the EN World "contact via e-mail" option, cross-referenced with your usernames.  A couple of you had this option disabled, and in these cases I left a posted message on your account here.  My e-mail may very wind up unnoticed in ya'll's junk mail folders, and the posted messages here on ENWorld likewise unnoticed.  No biggie.  For those who are interested, I'll be kicking around the site and will give this thread a week or so to poll for interest.  If there's little or no interest from you guys' end then I'll revisit my own interest in resuming the game and will either let this thing die or will create a new game with full-on recruiting.

Thanks, and hope to see you soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 8, 2008)

I've heard from Insight, who reports that he would be interested if I moved the format to 4E.  I don't plan to do that, so likely he's not going to be joining us.  --though, Insight, if you're reading this and feel moved to chip in, feel free!

Okay, so one player down, four more to go.  And one person kinda-sorta interested (Rhun).
*
Players:*
Kaodi
Whizbang Dustyboots
Olaf the Stout
Insight
Blind Azathoth

The following folks had originally indicated interested and were designated alternates, so please speak up here if you're still inclined to play:
*
Alternates:*
Jdvn1 
Ivellious
Rolzup
fenixdown
Rhun
sword-dancer


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey CB, I got your message and I'm definitely still interested in playing.  Count me in if you intend on starting this up again.  I still haven't read any of the adventures so I'm completely in the dark as to how the adventures go. 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got a 1 year old now, and as I'm a journalist, election season is a bad time for me to sign on for anything like this.

Kick some goblin butt, guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 9, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Hey CB, I got your message and I'm definitely still interested in playing.  Count me in if you intend on starting this up again.  I still haven't read any of the adventures so I'm completely in the dark as to how the adventures go.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Okay, good.  One party definitely interested.



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I've got a 1 year old now, and as I'm a journalist, election season is a bad time for me to sign on for anything like this.
> 
> Kick some goblin butt, guys.



Are you interested after November?



Reveille said:


> hmm.



Mullin' it over, are ya?  Let me know.  I myself am still up in the air about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking over the Pathfinder rules, I'd be interested in playing an elven rogue.

Whats the verdict on stat generation?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 9, 2008)

*Number of Players:* 4-6
*Point Buy: *28
*Level:* 1st
*Alignment:* No evil, CN will need a good backstory and must be accompanied by the intent to play well with others in the party
*Setting:* Varisia of Golarion
*Pantheon:* Open for consideration 
*Starting Gold:* Max for your chosen class
*Suggested Sourcebooks:* v3.5 PHB, DMG, MM, Pathfinder Players' Guide, Dragon magazine material, Draconomicon, Book of Exalted Deeds, Unearthed Arcana, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Scarred Lands CS, Relics and Rituals I and II, Divine and Defeated, Deities and Demigods.*


*Please ask if there is something you're in love with that is not on the list. The list above contains what I own in print and will most likely allow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't make anything yet.  Unless you just want to.

I won't guarantee I pick this game back up to DM it.  I've applied to Bellarmine University and am waiting to hear back re: my FAFSA to determine how much of the $28k in annual tuition I can borrow or get in the form of a grant and/or scholarships.  If that falls through, I'm looking at finishing up vis a vis U. Maryland.  And if that falls through, then maybe I'm working part or full-time while Shannon goes through seminary for the next three years.  That said, I've been happy to take my year's sabbatical from PbP, but I also miss gaming here and am examining options.  

Things are percolating in the back of my head and as registration at both Bellarmine and Maryland ends August 25th-ish, I should know soon how much time I have to devote to pastimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

I do really the idea of Martial Rogues (Unearthed Arcana variant, swaps out Sneak attack for fighter bonus feats).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 11, 2008)

Martial rogue from UA might be okay.  I sold UA back in 2007 so if we get this shindig going, I'd need you to e-mail particulars to me.  In fact, several of the books that are one the original "allowed" list for this game I no longer have.  Will have to inventory my books, I guess.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Martial rogue from UA might be okay.  I sold UA back in 2007 so if we get this shindig going, I'd need you to e-mail particulars to me.  In fact, several of the books that are one the original "allowed" list for this game I no longer have.  Will have to inventory my books, I guess.






You can find most things from UA in the online SRD.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 11, 2008)

You're awesome, Rhun, thanks.

I had a meeting this morning with Bellarmine University.  I'll receive a call from them later today or tomorrow re: my application, how many credit hours will transfer, and what my financial aid packet might amount to.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:


> You're awesome, Rhun, thanks.




I just find it a lot easier most the time to look up my rules online, instead of in my books. LOL.




CanadienneBacon said:


> I had a meeting this morning with Bellarmine University.  I'll receive a call from them later today or tomorrow re: my application, how many credit hours will transfer, and what my financial aid packet might amount to.  Hope it goes well!





Good luck, CB!!!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 21, 2008)

So where are we at now on this?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 21, 2008)

Good to hear from you, Olaf.  How's baby?

We're still waiting on this.  Or, more accurately, I'm still waiting to see if I can indeed do school this fall.  I was admitted to a school but am waiting to see if I will be awarded financial aid.  In the interim, I've registered for 17 credit hours this semester.  As I was late applying, however, odds are that I won't receive financial aid in time and will be dropping the coursework in favor of waiting until the spring or even next fall to attend.  The tuition's a ridiculous $28,000 per year, so without the financial aid I certainly won't be attending.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know CB.

Baby Sophie is going great.  She is 11 months old now and is a real little person now rather than a baby (man they grow up so fast! - cliche but so true )  Not walking yet but she's commando crawls all over the place.  She is starting to stand on her hands and feet a bit more now so I imagine that she'll just go from commando crawling to walking.  But enough of my blathering! 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2008)

Bad news, I won't have time to resume this game.  Thank you all for your patience in waiting and for your openness to participating a second time.

Good news (well, for me at least), I was accepted at Bellarmine, registered for 17 credit hours, got a financial aid packet, but ended up withdrawing because--after some hard thinking--I decided it would be better not to borrow a lot of money in student loans to finish my bachelor's degree.  Long story short, I'm in at U. Maryland and will finish up this spring from them with a B.S. in Information Systems Management.  I have 30 credit hours until completion, so what with full-time studenthood, part-time employment, and family life I figure I shouldn't be heaping much more on my plate for the year.  

Catch you lot around the boards.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 8, 2008)

No worries CB.  I'd still be interested in the future should you change your mind.

Olaf the Stout


----------

